# Bike - Festival in Willingen!!!!!



## LizardKing (9. Mai 2003)

Salut!

ich werd zu 95% zu dem Bike Festival nach Willingen fahren (hab noch keine Ahnung wie ich hinkomme), da ich die Ehre hab für die Chaing Gang von Cannondale zu fahren (ob das ne Ehre ist entscheid ich, wenn ich das Trikot anhabe). So, jedenfalls, würd ich es etwas öde finden dort alleine rum zu gurken.
Wenn jemand auch dorthin fährt und Bock auf etwas mehr Gersellschaft, kann er sich ja melden.
Noch besser wäre es, wenn ich jemanden finden könnte, der dort mit Auto hinfährt und mich mitnehmen kann.
Also Feedback wäre klasse, damit ich ne Planung mal machen kann.

gruß Tabea


----------



## Hugo (9. Mai 2003)

sachma....wie kommt man denn in die chaingang?

weil am lago sind zieml. viele in dieser sträflingskleidung rumgefahr....also schwarz weiss gestreift

wegen willingen....auch zu 95%....kommen aber net aus deiner gegend.....kannst da ma n gutes wort für mich einlegen...will ma ne lefty fahrn wenn möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LizardKing (10. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hugo _
> *sachma....wie kommt man denn in die chaingang?
> 
> *



Man muss sich dafür bewerben, auf der Homepage: 
www.Cannondale.com 

Da fühlste unter "Chaing Gang Team" ein Formular aus und den Marathon den du für die mitfahren willst. (fragen auch nach der Kleidungsgröße usw.)
Spätestens einen Monat vor dem Rennen melden die sich dann per E-Mail bei dir, ob du angenommen wurdest.

Gruß Tabea


----------



## Distance (10. Mai 2003)

hi

bin dieses jahr auch wieder beim bikefestival dabei!

ich geb euch einen tip für den marathon:
direkt am anfang wie ein gestörter losfahren,
sonst hängt man am ersten berg mit zig leuten und ist 20min am schieben


----------



## LizardKing (10. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Distance _
> ich geb euch einen tip für den marathon:
> direkt am anfang wie ein gestörter losfahren,
> sonst hängt man am ersten berg mit zig leuten und ist 20min am schieben



Danke schön,
sollte ich noch die Möglichkeit erhalten hinzufahren, werde ich an deine Worte denken und sofort in die Pedale tretten was das Zeug hält. (werden die anderen es nicht genauso machen???)

Gruß Tabea


----------



## blackbox45964 (12. Mai 2003)

Hi Lizard.

Bin auch in Willingen. Ist echt eine super Stimmung da unten. Hab für die ganze Woche gebucht 

Wir können uns gerne mal treffen. Bin mit meiner Frau da. 

Deine Homepage ist übrigens sehr erfrischend.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. Mai 2003)

An alle die schon Willingenerfahrung haben!!!!
Bin dieses Jahr das erste mal dabei, quasi Jungfrau!! 
Ich habe mich letzte Woche erste angemeldet, ich weiß recht spät, aber bekommt man da noch eine Anmeldebestätigung???
Weiß jemand, wann man die Startnummern vor dem Marathon noch besorgen kann....???
Fragen über Fragen.... 
Ich bin sehr gespannt und freu mich schon riesig, wär da nicht der miserable Trainigszustand    !!!
Gruß 
Der Pumuckel


----------



## Katrin (15. Mai 2003)

@Pumuckel

Wenn du Glück hast, kommst du noch in den ersten Startblock, ansonsten darfst du 30 Min. länger im Startblock stehen. Deine Unterlagen mit Anmeldebestätigung werden dir in den nächsten Tagen zugehen. Diese enthalten auch genaue Informationen über das Abholen deiner Startnummer.


----------



## blackbox45964 (15. Mai 2003)

@ pumuckel: Es kann sein das deine Bestätigung erst eine Woche vor dem Festival kommen. upsolut mv schickt das ganze meist als großes Paket los. Ist wahrscheinlich günstiger. 

Die Bestätigung ist einfach nur ein Din A4 Zettel. Den ganzen Rest holst du dir in Willingen an den Tagen des Festivals. Wie Katrin bereits geschrieben hat steht das alles ganz genau in der Bestätigung.

Viel Spaß in Willingen. Ich fands bisher immer klasse. Doch leider macht der Komerz auch hier nicht halt


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. Mai 2003)

@ Katrin & blackbox45964

Vielen Lieben Dank für dei schnelle Antwort!!!
Tja, dann muß ich mir je weiter keine Sorgen machen!!!
Ist erst mein zweiter Marathon, letztes Jahr das erste Mal den Vulkaneifelmarathon in Daun mitgefahren und seit dem im Marathonfieber...... !!!!
Ist das richtig, das ich während der Fahrt erst entscheide welche Distanz (52, 99 oder 129 km) ich fahre, bzw wann ich den Marathon beende???

Wie gesagt bin sehr gespannt!!!!!
Ich wünsch Euch was   !!!
Gruß

PS. man(n)/frau sieht sich, derjenige mit dem FOX-Trikot, am Berg schiebend, ist dann wohl Pumuckel  !!!!


----------



## Katrin (16. Mai 2003)

So in etwa solltest du schon wissen, auf welche Runde du möchtest. Wenn man z. B. die mittlere Runde fährst, muß man sich das Rennen etwas anders einteilen. Um auf die nächst größere Runde zu kommen gibt es eine Zeitbeschränkung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. Mai 2003)

@ Katrin
Klar, welche Runde ich fahre habe ich mir schon vorgestellt, bzw mache es davon abhängig wieviel ich vorher noch zum trainieren komme!! Meine Frage war nur, ob man der Rennleitung nicht bescheid geben muß, welche Runde ich fahre!! Kenne das von Daun nur so, das man sich offiziell vor dem Marathon entscheiden muß!!!
Für mich kommt eh nur die kleine und vielleicht noch die mittlere Runde in Frage, alles andere ist der Tod für mich !!!!!
Ich wünsche Dir ein schönes WE!!!!!
Gruß vom Pumuckel


----------



## Katrin (16. Mai 2003)

Die kleine Runde eignet sich gut zum Einrollen. Auf der mittleren Runde wird es dann etwas anspruchsvoller. Kann ich dir nur empfehlen.


----------



## Micki (16. Mai 2003)

Ola!

Wer kann denn infos geben wie die Veranstaltung organisiert ist? Gute Strecke? Verpflegung? Viele Starter?

Gruß
Micki


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. Mai 2003)

@ Micki
Infos bekommst Du HIER auf der offiziellen HP, dort findest Du alle nötigen Infos, von Strecke über Anmeldeformulare. 1.6. ist Anmeldeschluß, also beeil Dich!!!!
Bin dieses Jahr das erste Mal dabei und kanns kaum erwarten, *freu*!!!!!

@ Katrin
Ohhhhh, ich merk schon, unter den Guten eine der Besten...???  .... neid!!!!!
Ich werde wohl froh sein, wenn ich die mittlere Runde schaffe, denn die kleine Runde hört sich so nach Anfänger an....   !!!! Naja mal sehen, werde dafür noch ein bissle trainieren und dann gehts ab  !!!!!
Gruß


----------



## Giant Fan (16. Mai 2003)

HI
mal eben ne frage zur Anmeldung!!

Wieso soll man denn einen Teamnamen eingeben??? ich fahre doch alleine!?

Oder einfach weglassen???

THX


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. Mai 2003)

@  Giant Fan 

Fand ich auch schwachsinnig!!!
Habe dann einfach den Wohort eingegeben, da ich in der Zeitwertung im Netz gesehen habe, das es die Aufteilung nach Name und Team/Ort gab!!!
Ist aber glaub ich nicht so ausschlaggebend!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant Fan (16. Mai 2003)

Mhh nagut dann tippe ich da auch mal was rein!

@Pumuckel
Wollen wir uns da treffen???? denn ich bin auch das erst mal dort und bin noch nie einen Marathon gefahren!!

Gruß 
Giant Fan


----------



## LizardKing (16. Mai 2003)

Sollte sich dort jemand treffen wollen, bin ich gern bereit dazu. Da ich alleine hinfahre und es ziemlich öde finden würde, wenn ich dort die ganze Zeit alleine rumlaufe.

Gruß Tabea


----------



## Giant Fan (16. Mai 2003)

@lizardKing
Wann bist du denn da?? Ich werde sehr wahrscheinlich am Freitag ankommen und Sonntag wieder nach Hause!

Fährst du den Marathon mit??


----------



## LizardKing (17. Mai 2003)

Genau so hat ich das auch geplannt, Freitag Anreise, Sonntag Abend Abfahrt (aber vielleicht auch erst Montag, mal sehen). Marathon fahr ich mit, aufjedenfall die mittlere Runde, wenn ich gut drauf bin vielleicht auch die große.
Ich weiß noch nicht wann ich am Freitag Anreise, wenns nicht zu spät wird könnten wir uns ja treffen, um schon mal einen Vorabcheck der Lage zu machen oder wir treffen uns am Samstag, da latsch ich beim Cannondale Stand rum weil ich mit denen noch einiges klären muss.
Egal wie, wir werden dit schaffen uns zu treffen. Und wenn de nicht grad einen Durchschnitt von 15 km/h hast, können wa ja och den Marathon zusammen fahren.


Gruß Tabea


----------



## Giant Fan (17. Mai 2003)

Morgen

Jau so machen wir das! Mittlere Runde ist bestimmt nicht ganz einfach sind ja immerhin knapp 100km  soviel fahre ich eigentlich nicht am Stück!!

Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Versorgungsstationen??? Wo finde ich die an der Strecke? Gibt es davon auch genug?? Sollte ich meinen Camelback mitnehemen?? Es könnte ja sein das es sehr heiß ist....

Gruß
Giant Fan


----------



## LizardKing (17. Mai 2003)

Salut Giant Fan!

ich glaube das die Versorgungsstationen so alle 20/30km kommen. Ich fahre ohne Camel bak, nicht nur weil ich keines habe, sondern auch weil es unnötiges Gewicht bedeutet und man trinkt ja seine Flasche(n), nicht gleich auf dem ersten Kilometer aus. 
Was für Streckenlängen fährst du und wie viel davon in der Woche?
Eine genauere Planung wie wir uns da treffen machen wa kurz vorm 13.06. würd ich sagen.

Gruß Tabea


----------



## BlueGirl666 (18. Mai 2003)

hi Leute,
ich fahre dieses Jahr auch zum ersten Mal zum Bike-Festival. Allerdings werd ich nicht am Marathon teilnehmen da ich vor kurzem einen gebrochenen Außenknöchel hatte und dieser noch am verheilen ist.
Allerdings bin ich trotzdem sehr gespannt was dort alles los sein wird. Werde Freitags anreisen und Sonntags wieder Heim fahren.
Bin schon echt gespannt ;-)

Gruß
BlueGirl666


----------



## gambo (18. Mai 2003)

vielleicht nen kleines ibc treffen am samstag ?bei /vor/während/nach der pastaparty.wo pennt ihr da eigentlich wenn ihr freitag schon hingeht?
mathias


----------



## BlueGirl666 (18. Mai 2003)

@gambo
die Idee mit dem Treffen find ich nicht schlecht. Also noch hab ch keine Unterkunft, bin noch fleißig auf der Suche nach nem Zimmer oder so.


----------



## gambo (18. Mai 2003)

hat irgendjemand da mal gecampt oder weiss ob und wo das möglich ist?wo ist die strecke da eigentlich , eher beim festivalgelände oder nen bißchen außerhalb?
mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackwatcher (18. Mai 2003)

Ich komme aus Kassel das ist ja nur 50 km von Willingen weg.
Lohnt es sich für mich einfach Samstag morgens mal hinzufahren und zu gucken was da so los ist?Was kostet mich der Eintritt wenn ich an keinen Rennen teilnehmen möchte?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (18. Mai 2003)

@ blackwatcher
HIER  findest Du alle Info`s zum Marathon

@ alle die sich treffen möchten!!!

Sorry das ich mich nicht gemeldet habe, war das ganze Wochenende mit meiner Fraundin in Paris.... !!!!!!
Das mit dem Treffen finde ich eine gute Idee!!!
Den Marathon selber werde ich aber alleine fahren, da ich mir dann meine Kraft so einteilen kann, wie ich es brauche!!!! Das haben meine Bikerkollegen und ich den letzten Vulkaneifelmarathon genauso gehandhabt!!!
Außerdem wenn ich da an Tabea denke   RESPEKT!!!!!!!!
Ich bin überglücklich, wenn ich die mittlere Runde überhaupt schaffe und nach der kleinen Runde nicht schon aufgeben muß, an die große Runde habe ich gar keinen Gedanken verschwendet, ich würde gerne in meinen Leben noch mehr als Paris sehen  !!!!!
Ich komme wohl erst am Sonntag kurz vor dem Marathon, habe mir den Marathon fest vorgenommen, aber nicht die finanziellen Mittel das ganze Festival + Übernachtung zu finanzieren  !!!!! 
Wenn jemand aber von Euch etwas günstiges entdeckt, wo man(n)&Freundin übernachten kann, teilt es mir bitte mit, denn die Vorstellung vor dem Marathon um 3 Uhr aufzustehen und 2,5 Stunden Autofahren, ist nicht wirklich super  !!!!!
Gruß Felix


----------



## Loulou (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gambo _
> *hat irgendjemand da mal gecampt oder weiss ob und wo das möglich ist?wo ist die strecke da eigentlich , eher beim festivalgelände oder nen bißchen außerhalb?
> mathias *



ich war das letzte mal vor 3 Jahren dort und da konnte man in der Nähe vom Gelände zelten. haben wir auch diesmal wieder vor. Gekostet hats nichts.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (19. Mai 2003)

@ Loulou
Muß man sich für den Zeltplatz vorher anmelden, bzw. wo bekomme ich die Info`s???
Gruß


----------



## LizardKing (19. Mai 2003)

Salut Leute!

Ich hab noch ein echtes Problem in Willingen ne Unterkunft zu kriegen. Die Hotels & Pensionen schreiben nur zurück das sie ausgebucht sind, aber ein Ferienhaus oder Wohnung könnten sie mir anbieten. Aber was soll ich allein in nem haus und ca. 50 am tag kann ich mir auch nicht leisten.
Mein gedanke, wenn wir wirklich nichts finden, schmeißen wir uns zusammen, mieten ne Hütte (was für jeden billiger wird als wenn er sich ein Hotelzimmer sucht, auf campen hab ich nicht son Bock, nur im äußersten Notfall) und lassen in Willingen mal die Sau raus.

IBCler vereint euch, Biker die Macht seih mit dir!! 

Gruß Tabea


----------



## Giant Fan (19. Mai 2003)

HI

Also ich habe zum glück noch eine günstige Wohnung gefunden  puuuuhhhhhhh! Sie kostet knapp 90 für 2 Personen Freitag-Sonntag Nachmittag.

Sie ist aber nicht direkt in Willingen! sondern in Usseln ist wohl so ein kleines nebenörtchen knappe 4-5km vom Festival entfernt.

Dort gibt es auch noch einige Wohnungen die Frei sind.......

Gruß
Giant Fan


----------



## Deleted 4120 (19. Mai 2003)

Usseln scheint ja ein Heißer Tipp von Blue Girl zu sein  !!!
Habe die Besitzer auch gerade Kontaktiert, habe nämlcih keine Lust so früh am Morgen vor dem marathon noch blöd rum zu fahren!!!! 
Ich wünsch Euch was......Willingen wir kommen


----------



## Skotti (19. Mai 2003)

---


----------



## Skotti (19. Mai 2003)

Hi,

mal eine andere Frage gibt es auch so was wie Tageskarten? Wollte wahrscheinlich nur Sa oder So hin. Auf der Seite steht nur was von Festival Paket fürs ganze Wochenende.

CU
Skotti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaijopei (19. Mai 2003)

man kann auch tageskarten bekommen....wenn ich es noch richtig in erinnerung habe...aber zum gleichen preis!...bin mir aber nicht sicher


findet ein ibc-treff statt?.....eventuell komme ich alleine....da meine kollegen die "hohen kosten" scheuen...was ich aber sehr gut verstehen kann......hab auch lange überlegt ob ich hin fahre!

wäre wirklich nett wenn mich einer informiert.....ob was läuft


----------



## LizardKing (19. Mai 2003)

Mh, Usseln ist echt ne gute Idee. Hab da grad noch ein Zimmer gekriegt (vom 13.06.-15.06.2003) für 60 Euronen.

@pumuckel

Den Marathon alleine fahren ist schon richtig, werd ich wohl nach Überlegungen auch machen. Da ich mir so besser mein Tempo usw. einteilen kann. 
Wie wärs wenn wa uns alle treffen, spätestens nach dem Marathon, zu einem IBC Umtrunk, ne private Siegerehrung zur Bewältigung des Marathons???????????? 
Ich würd ma furchtbar freuen, vorallem da ick allene reisen muß!

   

Gruß Tabea


----------



## gambo (19. Mai 2003)

nachdem marathon wäre auch gut , wann sind die von der großen runde denn etwa fertig?alzuspät wollte ich da nicht abreisen , weil es sicher nen hohes verkehrsaufkommen gibt und ich an dem montag noch klausur schreibe.
mathias


----------



## Deleted 4120 (19. Mai 2003)

Klar laß uns doch nach dem Marathon treffen!!! Wäre ja mal schön zu sehen mit wem man(n) / frau so postet !!!!!!
Ich freu mich riesig!!!!
Gruß


----------



## LizardKing (19. Mai 2003)

Uhi, mich interessiert es auch mit wem ich hier eigendlich kontakte. Ich hab keine Ahnung, was für ne Zeit die jeweils für ne Strecke vorgeben. Ich weiß ja nicht wer am Samstag schon auf dem Festival gelände rum latscht, aber da könnten wa uns ja schon zu nem Mutmachtrunk treffen, auch um ein treffen nach dem Mara zu verabreden. Besser wir planen das mal vielleicht so ne Woche davor, damit die die Lust haben D wer weiß wozu?) auch bescheid wissen.

gruß Tabea


----------



## Deleted 4120 (19. Mai 2003)

@ Tabea

Uuuhhhhhh, was hast Du denn vor Tabea, ich dachte das wäre ein "Mountainbike" Marathon......., oder habe ich mich da geirrt  !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LizardKing (19. Mai 2003)

@ pumuckel

ja, ein Montainbike Marathon ist das schon, aber wie Pfeifel der Mausewanderer schon sagte (jetzt denkt bitte an den merkwürdigen Zeichentrickfilm, mit der obdachlosen Maus und seiner familie, lief vor vielen Jahren) "sag niemals nie". man kann schließlich nicht wissen was sich noch entwickelt und ich bin eine einsame Single Dame auf der suche nach einem bikendem Single Herren.
Es war nut so geschrieben, ich will hier keine Kontaktbörse eröffnen.

Gruß Tabea


----------



## Deleted 4120 (19. Mai 2003)

@ Tabea
Das Du eine Single Bikerin bist konnte ich zwischen den Zeilen schon erahnen !!!!
In diesem Forum dürfte es aber nicht lange dauern und Du wirst Dich nach so einem Statement vor "Single" Biker nicht retten können   !!!!
Ich bin kein Single Biker, Sorry  !!! Berlin / NRW wäre auch sehr weit auseinander......!!!!!!
Gruß 
Der Pumuckel aus Düren


----------



## clemson (19. Mai 2003)

umtrunk ist nie falsch 

 
mfg clemson


----------



## LizardKing (19. Mai 2003)

Irgendwie würd ich es cool finden, wenn wir in Willingen ein große Gruppierung von IBClern zusammen raffen könnten!
Die, die Bock drauf haben können sich ja melden und wir klären dann untereinander einen Treffpunkt und die Erkennungsmerkmale!

Gruß Tabea


----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. Mai 2003)

Ich versuche schon am Samstag anzureisen, könnten uns dann ja treffen, oder sonst nach dem Marathon, bzw das kann ja lange dauern, bis Tabea von der großen Runde zurück ist !!!!!

@ Skotti
Weißt Du inzwischen mehr was die Tageskarten für das Festival angeht??

Gruß


----------



## kaijopei (20. Mai 2003)

ich fände es ja auch extrem cool....wenn man sich am samstag mal treffen könnte.....
nach dem marathon bekomme sowieso kein wort mehr raus ;-)
wäre auf jeden fall dabei....(wenn man mich dabei haben will)


----------



## clemson (20. Mai 2003)

betreff tageskarten,

haben in riva glaub  i 8 euru gekostet, denke mal  um den dreh wirds in willingen auch sein


----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. Mai 2003)

Das mit den Tageskarten wäre super, habe nämlich keine Lust für nur einen Tag, ein Festival-Karte zu kaufen!!!!


----------



## gambo (20. Mai 2003)

gibt es da eigentlich enn bahnhof? muss wahrscheinlich mit zugfashren da ich die bikes nicht in den kofferraum bekomme.kann man die da eigentlich nachts irgendwo abstellen?hab keine lust das morgens nur noch der rahmen da ist . lass auf jeden fall am samstag treffen , da sich das am sonntag nach dem rennen sicherlich schnell auflösen wird.
mathias


----------



## clemson (20. Mai 2003)

tages karten gibts auf alle fälle...
gabs ja die letzten jahre auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loulou (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pumuckel _
> *@ Loulou
> Muß man sich für den Zeltplatz vorher anmelden, bzw. wo bekomme ich die Info`s???
> Gruß *



nö, nichts anmelden, da war halt so ein Platz mit lauter Zelten und da haben wir uns dazugestellt. War ja auch kein Campingplatz sondern nur eine Wiese, die freigegeben war. Also einfach hinfahren und gucken wo Platz ist


----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. Mai 2003)

Wißt Ihr was die Tageskarten kosten??


----------



## LizardKing (20. Mai 2003)

Ich hab leider keine Ahnung was ne Tageskarte kostet, hab das festivalpacket gebucht. Vielleicht mal den Veranstalter anschreiben, per Mail.

@gambo
es gibt nen Bahnhof: Willingen Bahnhof (Upland)
Wieso löst sich das nach dem Rennen schnell auf? Da wird gefeiert bis die Schwarte kracht!
 

Treffen:

Samstag ist o.k, für die "IchkannnachdemMaranichtmehrlaufenLeute", für die "IchmusswegLeute" und sonstige! 

Mir ist Samstag und Sonntag recht.
Samstag zu förderung der Aufregung und wenn nötig der seelichen unterstützung. Sonntag so als: "Und wie fandet ihr, wie ist es gelaufen (gefahren?) und als Abschiedsumtrunk!!

Planen wa alles noch!

Gruß Tabea


----------



## BlueGirl666 (21. Mai 2003)

Morgen,
also mir sind auch beide Tage, Samstag oder Sonntag, recht, würd auch am Samstag und sonntag kommen.

@pumuckel
ich hab versucht im Netz rauszufinden was so eine Tageskarte kostet, bin aber nur auf die Preise vom leztten Jahr gestoßen,
aber ob dieser Thread ( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t22355.html ) weiterhilft weiß ich nicht.
Ich würd auch den Veranstallter direkt per Mail kontaktieren, oder anrufen.


MfG
BlueGirl666


----------



## Loulou (21. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Loulou _
> *
> 
> nö, nichts anmelden, da war halt so ein Platz mit lauter Zelten und da haben wir uns dazugestellt. War ja auch kein Campingplatz sondern nur eine Wiese, die freigegeben war. Also einfach hinfahren und gucken wo Platz ist  *



Hi,
hab gestern im Flyer gelesen ,dass es diesmal nur begrenzte Campingmöglichkeiten gibt, man muss sich tatsächlich anmelden,irgendwo unter www.bike-magazin.de
schade!


----------



## SoBe (21. Mai 2003)

Mal sehen, ob' ich runter fahre! Hat mir letztes Jahr eigentlich nicht so gut gefallen - zuviel Hype. Na, ja - vielleicht zum Gucken einen Tag. Wir werden sehen...


----------



## Giant Fan (21. Mai 2003)

Morgen 

Also ich bin auch dafür Samstag und Sonntag!! Man könnte sich Samstag ja spätestens bei der Nudel Party treffen!? Diese findet ja um 17Uhr statt. 

Und am Sonntag nach dem Marathon finde ich auch klasse! Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob ich dann noch voll da bin????  vor lauter Krämpfen¿?

Denn so einfach stell ich mir das gar nicht vor sind ja immerhin knappe 100 km die ich mir vorgenommen habe!
Weiß einer zufällig bis wann ich die kleine Runde geschafft haben muss (Zeitlimit) damit ich noch die mittlere Runde angehen kann??????

Achja und meinen Camelback nehme ich auch mit!! habe dann zwar mehr gewicht aber kann so ohne probleme meinen ersatz Schlauch, Pumpe etc. einpacken!!!

 

Gruß Giant Fan


----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. Mai 2003)

@ die beiden vom Schwabenländle
Na beide Online??? 

Wenn ich Samstag schon da bin, bin ich auf jedenfall für ein Treffen!!!
Beschäftige mich gerade noch sehr mit der Unterkunftssuche!!!!


----------



## kaijopei (21. Mai 2003)

@pumuckel

habe gesehen das du aus düren kommst!
könnte eventuell noch leute mitnehmen...kommt darauf an ob ich nun alleine fahre oder nicht...(steht noch nich ganz fest)

ein treffen auf der nudelparty wäre doch schonmal ein anfang...oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. Mai 2003)

@ kaijopei

Danke für das Angebot, aber ich fahre mit meiner Freundin zum Marathon, bzw. sie fährt mich, ich bin Autolos  !!!!
Ich schlage mich gerade noch mit den Unterkünften rum, das treibt mich fast zum Wahnsinn   und so teuer  .....!!!
Gruß


----------



## iglg (21. Mai 2003)

Tageskarte Festival lag letztes Jahr um 8 EUR.

Bis in Willingen

iglg


----------



## blackwatcher (21. Mai 2003)

Wie sieht das da mit Parkplätzen aus?Sind da genügend vorhanden kosten die was?Und wie weit vom Gelände sind die weg?


----------



## clemson (21. Mai 2003)

ja parkplätze gibt es in der nähe...
und auch genug


----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. Mai 2003)

Endlich, ich habe eine Unterkunft für die Zeit in Willingen, in Eimelrod , ist wohl 9km von Willingen entfernt!!! Hauptsache überhaupt noch was gefunden, hatte schon dran gezweifelt!!!!! 
Jetzt heißt es nur noch bis zum abwinken trainieren und Nudeln essen  !!!!!
Gruß


----------



## blackbox45964 (22. Mai 2003)

Für die, die noch keine Unterkunft haben, in der Nähe ist eine Jugendherberge. Da hab ich auch mal gepennt. Echt klasse. Weiß nur nicht mehr wie die hieß.

@ giant fan: Das Zeitlimit war, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht 2,5 Stunden in den letzten Jahren. Ist eigentlich zu schaffen. In Willingen kommt es sehr stark auf das Wetter an. Bei der Schlammschlacht vor 2 Jahren kannste mit einer Stunde Fahrzeit mehr rechnen. War aber lustig.

@gambo: In Willingen ist ein Bahnhof. Liegt ganz in der Nähe. Wenn du aus dem Bahnhof kommst mußte rechts in die Stadt runter. Dann ca. 1km wieder rechts hoch zum Gelände. 


Mit dem Treffen fände ich echt klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LizardKing (22. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von blackbox45964 _
> *
> @ giant fan: Das Zeitlimit war, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht 2,5 Stunden in den letzten Jahren. Ist eigentlich zu schaffen. In Willingen kommt es sehr stark auf das Wetter an. Bei der Schlammschlacht vor 2 Jahren kannste mit einer Stunde Fahrzeit mehr rechnen. War aber lustig.
> 
> ...



Salut!

Das mit dem Zeitlimit interessiert mich auch, aber was meinst du genau mit 2,5 Stunden? Ist das das Zeitlimit für die kleine Runde? Wie ist das Zeitlimit für die mittlere und große Runde?
Ich hab ne Unterkunft in Usseln ( 6 km von Willingen entfernt) bekommen, 20 Euronen am Tag (Pension). Ich fahre erst am Montag Morgen zurück und reise am Freitag an. Ich würd mich jeden Tag mit euch treffen. Sammstag und Sonntag sollte schon sein, find ich. 
Ich freu mich riesig, nach Willingen zu fahren und auch schon darauf euch zu treffen.  

Immer schön die Wade stramm halten! 

Gruß Tabea


----------



## blackbox45964 (23. Mai 2003)

Ich meine 2,5 h für die kleine Runde. Dann darfste auf die mittlere. Von der mittleren zur großen weiß ich nicht. War noch nie mein Thema 

Lasst uns doch dann mal ne Uhrzeit und den Ort zum Treffen bestimmen. 
Ich schlag einfach mal vor: 

Samstag 19:00 Uhr vor dem Eingang zur Eishalle. Da is auch die Nudelparty. 

Und zum Erkennen rufen alle immer wieder ganz laut IBC, IBC


----------



## LizardKing (23. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von blackbox45964 _
> *Ich meine 2,5 h für die kleine Runde. Dann darfste auf die mittlere. Von der mittleren zur großen weiß ich nicht. War noch nie mein Thema
> 
> Lasst uns doch dann mal ne Uhrzeit und den Ort zum Treffen bestimmen.
> ...



Salut!

Winken die einen raus, wenn man das Limit nicht schafft (geht man dann wenigstens in die Wertung für die kleine Runde)?

Samstag geht klar, da kann man dann auch noch eventuell weiteres Treffen am Sonntag klären.

Ich hab leider keine Ahnung wo die Eishalle ist. Wäre wohl besser wenn ich mir einen Stadtplan von Willingen kaufe. Weiß auch nicht genau wo das Festival Gelände ist. Weiß jemand wo ich günstig einen kaufen kann?????

Ich glaub, laut IBC rufen, trau ich mich nicht, aber vielleicht halten mich ja dann alle für verrückt und lassen mir beim Marathon freie Bahn.  
Besser, wir klären vorher deutliche Erkennungsmerkmale. 


Gruß Tabea


----------



## blackbox45964 (24. Mai 2003)

Wenn du auf dem Festivalgelände bist, biste auch quasi an der Eishalle. Die ist Dreh und Anglepunkt der ganzen Aktivitäten. Dahinter ist auch der Testparcour.

Stadtpläne kriegste kostenlos in der Stadtverwaltung oder Touristen... weiß nich genau wie das genau hieß. Ist aber ausgeschildert. 

Die kleine Runde wird dann auf jeden Fall gewertet. Auch wenne 4 Stunden brauchst. Im Ziel der kleinen kannste Dich dann entscheiden. Es ist dort beschildert ob du nur noch 20 m zum Ziel fährst, die Beine hochlegst und stolz auf dich bist oder ob du dann den nächsten Berg in Angriff nimmst und dich nochmal so richtig quälst. 

Also bis jetzt hab ich es zwar vom Zeitlimit immer geschafft. Außer bei der Schlammschlacht vor 2 Jahren, aber bin dann doch ins Ziel für die kleine geradelt statt bergauf. Ist wohl irgendwas psychiches


----------



## gambo (24. Mai 2003)

da ich mir eben nen  auto organisiert habe, bin ich sicher dabei .*freu*

"Samstag 19:00 Uhr vor dem Eingang zur Eishalle. Da is auch die Nudelparty. " is schon ne gute idee, sollten uns nur nen erkennungszeichen überlegen weil da sich da sicher noch ziemlich vilele andere verabredet haben...
mathias


----------



## blackbox45964 (24. Mai 2003)

Da ist eine breite Treppe vor der Eishalle. Am besten wir treffen uns da. Ist nicht zu übersehen. Hat jemand von euch das IBC Trikot? Das könnt ja einer anziehen, dann brauchen sich die anderen nur dazustellen. Also, ich hab keins. Will die Dinger erst mal live sehen


----------



## LizardKing (24. Mai 2003)

Ich hab auch kein IBC Trikot. Es kann sich ja wer melden, der eins hat, ansonsten müssen wir ein anderes Erkunngsmermal aussuchen.Ich kann ja jetzt leider noch nicht sagen was ich an diesem Tag an habe. 19h vor der Eishalle an der Treppe find ich gut.

 

Gruß Tabea


----------



## BlueGirl666 (25. Mai 2003)

Morgen,
Ich hab leider auch kein IBC-Trikot. Wenn keiner eins hat müssten wir es vielleicht wie am Airport machen, einer hat nen Schild auf dem IBC steht, oder jeder macht sich ein kleines IBC-Schildchen und befestigt es an den Klamotten!
Wir werden da bestimmt schon eine lösung finden!


----------



## Eintopf (25. Mai 2003)

Hallo!

Ich bin beim Marathon auch dabei!!! *freu*


----------



## Deleted 4120 (25. Mai 2003)

So, ich bin vom Kongress zurück und wieder am posten!!!
Die Idee mit dem Schild hochhalten ist eine gute Idee, nur wer blamiert sich mit dem Schild, das geht in die Richtung IBC rufen!!!  

Ist der Treffpunkt eigentlich innerhalb des Festivalgeländes??? Ich reise erste am Samstag an und habe mich auch nur für den Marathon angemeldet, sprich keine Festivalkarte!!!
Da ich auch noch NIE in Willingen war, kenne ich mich so gut wie   Tabea alias LizardKing aus!!!!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackbox45964 (25. Mai 2003)

Der Treffpunkt ist direkt am Gelände. Das Festival ist aber schon um 18:00Uhr ende. Du bekommst als Marathonteilnehmer einen Nudelpartygutschein. Damit kommste auf jeden Fall zum Treffpunkt.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (26. Mai 2003)

@  blackbox45964 
Das ist ja schön!!!!! Bekomme ich den Nudelpartygutschein mit den anderen Unterlagen zugeschickt???

Bei dem Treffen bin ich dabei!!!
19 Uhr vor der Eishalle!!!!!!
Bis dann   !!!!
Gruß


----------



## iglg (26. Mai 2003)

Nein, den Pasta-Party-Gutschein bekommt man mit den Startunterlagen, die man sich am Desk bei der Eishalle/Haus des Gastes abholt.
Das liegt außerhalb des Festivalgeländes.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (27. Mai 2003)

Ja wunderbar, bringe meine Freundin (*träum*) auch mit !!!!!!
Bis denne...

Wünsch Euch was  
Gruß


----------



## Fettsack (27. Mai 2003)

Hallo onkels,
fahre dies Jahr auch das erstemal den Marathon mit.

Kann mir einer mal netterweise erklären, wie 55 Km in 2,5 std. zu bewältigen sind, wenn man am ersten Berg aufgrund des hohen Fahreraufkommens ca. 20 Minuten warten bzw. schieben muss?

Fahre sonst im durchaus anspruchvollen Gelände einen Schnitt von 20-22 Km/h auf 50 Km. Das würde ja bedeuten, dass ich mich von vornherein nur auf die kurze Strecke konzentrieren kann (99Km sind eigentlich von mir geplant).
Das mit den 2,5 Stundenlimit bei 55 Km kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so recht glauben. Auch im offiziellen Reglement kann ich deartige Informationen nicht finden.

Für eindgültige  Aufklärung wäre ich dankbar.
Ach noch, bekommt eigentlich jeder einen Transponder?


beste grüsse tim


----------



## Fettsack (27. Mai 2003)

Mhm bin wohl zu blöde das Reglement richtig zu lesen.
Das Zeitlimit wird erst kurz vor dem Start durch die Jury festgelegt.
Kann man unter dem Punkt "Die Jury" nachlesen.

beste grüße Tim


----------



## kaijopei (27. Mai 2003)

2,5 stunden kann auch einfach nicht stimmen......
2002 lag es bei 4 stunden.....wenn ich es noch richtig in erinnerung habe....aber auf keinen fall 2,5std.

kann mir jemand noch tipps zum campen geben. hab in der bike gelesen ....das es außerhalb noch möglichkeiten gibt.......aber 15km vom gelände weg find etwas weit....
hat noch einer tipps?


----------



## Principia (27. Mai 2003)

hi zusammen....

ich komme am freitag morgen zum schauen hoch...
samstag ist immer so voll und dieses jahr fahre ich auch den mara nicht mit....
also nur freitag, schön zum teile einkaufen  

also bis denne

gruzz michael


----------



## Deleted 4120 (27. Mai 2003)

Habe mich auch schon gewundert, 2,5 h für die kleine Runde, da müßte man ja schon echt sehr richtig gut sein, um in die mittlere Runde Starten zu dürfen!!!!!
Mein Ziel sind auch die 99km, bin mir aber auch nicht sicher, ob ich das schaffe  !!!!!
Kommt drauf an wieviel ich noch zum trainieren komme!!!!!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tuxion (27. Mai 2003)

Hallo

Findet Ihr nicht auch das der Preis für das Festivalpaket incl. Marathon mit 51 Eur ziemlich happig ist? Vor drei Jahren waren es mal um die 60 DM, vor zwei Jahren waren es schon 80 DM. 

Ich weiß nicht mir kommt es wie Abzocke vor, jedes Jahr eine so heftige Steigerung? Oder sehe ich das total falsch?

Ciao

Tux


----------



## gambo (27. Mai 2003)

vielleicht macht mal einer nen "last-minute" threwad auf , dann könnte man absehen wieviel leute am samstag abend zum treffen kommen .

wie war die strecke in willingen eigentlich die letzten jahre?technisch schwierig , voll trails , anstregend oder ist das so ne forststraßen ballerei?

mathias


----------



## Deleted 4120 (27. Mai 2003)

@  Tuxion 
Ich fahre nur den Marathon mit und zahle 40, das ist echt ne menge Geld!!!!
War zuvor noch nie in Willingen, die Veranstalter nutzen die Bekanntheitsgrad des Events und treiben die Preise meiner Meinung nach wirklich extrem hoch !!!
Aber was solls, schau mir das dieses Jahr mal an und kanns ehrlich gesagt auch kaum erwarten  !!!!! 
Gruß


----------



## Tuxion (27. Mai 2003)

Hallo

Findet Ihr nicht auch das der Preis für das Festivalpaket incl. Marathon mit 51 Eur ziemlich happig ist? Vor drei Jahren waren es mal um die 60 DM, vor zwei Jahren waren es schon 80 DM. 

Ich weiß nicht mir kommt es wie Abzocke vor, jedes Jahr eine so heftige Steigerung? Oder sehe ich das total falsch?

Ciao

Tux


----------



## Deleted 4120 (27. Mai 2003)

Tuxion Du wiederhost Dich  !!!!!


----------



## Fettsack (27. Mai 2003)

Versuchts mal auf der Willingen.de Seite oder Gelbe Seiten, da habe ich vor 4 Tagen noch ein Doppelzimmer mit Frühstück für 23,50 Euro pro Person in Schwalenfeld (angeblich 2,5 Km vom Start entfernt). Die gute Dame wusste überhaupt nichts von der Veranstaltung.
Habe direkt beim 2 oder 3 Versuch Glück gehabt. Viel Glück noch

Grüsse Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (27. Mai 2003)

@ Fettsack
Hast Du auch das Richtige Willingen erwischt??? 
Das wundert mich nämlich, ich habe bestimmt mit 20 Pensionen Telefoniert und zum Schluß nur noch eine Ferienwohnung 9km von Willingen entfern für 65 gefunden!!!!

Gruß


----------



## Fettsack (27. Mai 2003)

Äh, ich denke schon dass es das richtige Willingen-Schwalenfeld ist   
man, ich war gerade kurzzeitig irritiertwirklich! 

Schwalenfeld grenzt zum Glück wirklich direkt an Willingen.
Habe auch schon eine Fax-Bestätigung bekommen:

Viel Glück noch!

Tim


----------



## LizardKing (27. Mai 2003)

Viele der vorweg genannten Fragen interessieren mich auch, aber ich befinde mich derzeitig im Fieber Delierium (von meinen Kollegen angesteckt) und deshalb ist es mir zu anstrengend zu jeder einzeln mein Kommentar abzugeben. Ich meld mich dazu wenn Fragen offen bleiben.

Aber, ich hab im Willingen Special aus der Bike Zeitschrift gelesen das die "Pasta-Party" um 17:00h am Samstag ist mit Fahrer-Briefing (was ist das??).

Und noch ne sache, ich hab gerade entdeckt, das ich noch T-Shirt Folie für meinen Drucker habe, wenn sich niemand mit einem IBC Trikot meldet, könnte ich mir ein schönes IBC Zeichen am PC basteln, ausdrucken und auf ein T-Shirt bügeln, dann wäre ich das lebende Treffpunktschild!! 
(Ich hoffe nicht das ich dann damit gegen irgendwelche Rechtsgrundlagen verstoße!!)

Trainieren auf softe Art find ich o.k, aber was man jetzt nicht drauf hat, kriegt man zum Mara auch nicht mehr hin. Kraft sammeln, Gesundheit pflegen (ich muss mich jetzt erstmal richtig auskurieren, damit ich fit an den Start gehen kann.) ist das richtige.

Also, laßt euch nicht anstecken.

Peace Freunde, Wade stramm halten!!


  

Gruß Tabea


----------



## LizardKing (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pumuckel _
> *@ Fettsack
> Hast Du auch das Richtige Willingen erwischt???
> Das wundert mich nämlich, ich habe bestimmt mit 20 Pensionen Telefoniert und zum Schluß nur noch eine Ferienwohnung 9km von Willingen entfern für 65 gefunden!!!!
> ...



Obs das richtige ist würd ich mich auch fragen. Hab durch den ganzen Ort telefoniert und nichts mehr bekommen. hatte Glück und bin 3km näher an Willingen (in Usseln bei Willingen) als pumuckel. (ich hoffe 65 ist nicht das was er am tag bezahlt!!)

Gruß Tabea


----------



## Deleted 4120 (27. Mai 2003)

@ Tabea
Nee, ich zahle 65 für 2 Personen von Samstag auf Sonntag für eine Ferienwohnung!!! Pro Tag, dann wäre ich ja, ach keine Ahnung wie man das nennt....PLEITE  ,   !!!!!!
Ich wünsche Dir eine Gute Besserung, will die Single-Power- Bikerin aus Berlin ja schließlich mal Live sehen!!!!  

@  Fettsack 
Mal ohne Schei?, das würde ich auf jeden Fall nochmal genau überprüfen, ob das wirklich das Richtige Willingen ist!! Das ist so ein Event, das ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, das die Dame die Dir das Zimmer vermietet keine Ahnung von dem Marathon hat!!!!! Ich habe nämlich genau wie  LizardKing  halb, nee korrigiere ganz Willingen durch telefoniert, bzw Umgebung um noch eine Unterkunft zu bekommen!!!!!
Vergleiche mal die Postleitzahlen 34508 Willingen, bzw die Telefonvorwahl 05632- .....!!!!! Wenn das mit Deinem Zimmer  übereinstimmt hast Du ein Schnäppchen gemacht, wenn nicht, dann, naja Pech gehabt!!!!!
Viel Glück   !!!!

Gruß


----------



## blackbox45964 (27. Mai 2003)

Ihr habt ja so recht. 2,5 Stunden stimmt hinten und vorne nicht. 

Weiß auch nicht wie ich darauf kommen. War mir aber eigentlich ziemlich sicher.  

Also in Willingen fahre ich einen ungefähren Schnitt von 16 km/h. Hatte dann aber das Zeitlimit noch locker geschafft. Sorry für die Fehlinfo.

@gambo
Die Strecke ist technisch eher anspruchslos. Kaum Singletrails. Aber eine schöne Landschaft. Wenn es nicht regnet 

@Tuxion
Hast Recht. Die Preise werden immer höher. 40 EUR nur für den Marathon. Lächerlich. Das T-Shirt wird immer besch.....er.
Das wird wohl auch für mich das letzte mal sein, dass ich den M. mitfahre. Da gibt es einfach zu viele Alternativen mit echt fairen Preisen im Sauerland. 
Was mich aber immer reizt ist das Festival und der Trubel der in Willingen dadurch entsteht. So viele Biker auf einmal sieht man nur selten. Echt geil...

Wer macht denn jetzt mit bei dem Treffen 


@Tabea
Das mit dem T-Shirt ist ne super Idee. Aber ich denke wenn wir genug sind und direkt vor dem Eingang stehen dürfte nix passieren. 

  Ich freu mich schon


----------



## Deleted 4120 (27. Mai 2003)

Also ich bin mit Freundin bei dem Treffen dabei!!!
19 Uhr vor der Eishalle!!!!!

Gruß


----------



## Brainingman (27. Mai 2003)

Hallo @LizardKing und die anderen Willingen-Fahrer, 

ich darf auch als "Sträfling" der Chain Gang in Willingen meine KMs vernichten. Ich werde die mittlere Runde fahren. 

@Lizard: ab wann genau bist Du da? Ich werde so Sa. mittag bei Cannondale aufschlagen. 

Viele Grüße und bis dahin!

Brainingman
Thomas


----------



## Fettsack (27. Mai 2003)

Vielleicht hae ich wirklich nur tierisches Glück gehabt.
Die Adresse lautet 



Haus An der Trift
Ibergweg 9
34508 Schwalefeld 


Die Dame hat mir nicht de Eindruck gemacht, dass ihr Haus schon restlos voll ist.


----------



## BlueGirl666 (28. Mai 2003)

@Fettsack
da scheinst du wirklich tierisches Glück gehabt zu haben. Ich hatte mich dort auch umgesehn und keine Unterkunft für 2 Personen gefunden ;-(
Naja, bin nun auch wie Tabea in Usseln.
Ist aber schon merkwürdig dass die Besitzerin nichts von so einem riesigen Ebent weiß ;-)


Die Idee mit dem T-Shirt Aufdruck ist auch nicht schlecht, ich nicht ganz sp auffällig wie ein großes Schild ;-)


Schönen Tag euch allen noch!


MfG
Steffi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. Mai 2003)

Hi BlueGirl666 lange nichts mehr von Dir gehört  !!!!

@ Fettsack

RESPEKT  
Glück gehabt!!!!!  

Hätten wir mal besser in die Gelben Seiten geschaut, was solls, ist jetzt eh zu spät, hauptsache wir haben überhaupt etwas!!!!

Wünsche Euch auch einen schönen Tag!!!!
Die jenigen die den Brückentag frei haben ( so wie ich  ) wünsche ich heute einen schönen "Freitag" !!! Ich bin absolut in Wochenend´s Stimmung und genieße die nächsten 4 Tage Freiheit in der Sonne   , bei einem gemütlichen   !!!!!!

Gruß


----------



## Brainingman (28. Mai 2003)

@Bluegirl666

...ich bin auch in Usseln untergekommen, die Pension heisst Haus Rummel. 

Ich werde auch um 19 Uhr an der Eishalle sein, cu all there!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## blackbox45964 (28. Mai 2003)

Mensch Leute, wenn wirklich alle zu dem Treffen kommen, dann sind wir richtig viele. Vielleicht bauen die uns ja ein eigenes Zelt für die Nudelparty

Gibt es eigentlich eine Mannschaftswertung beim Marathon?

Dann könnten wir uns doch alle als "IBC Team" eintragen oder so. Könn ja mal schauen. 


Schönes Wochenende. Das Wetter schreit nach langen Touren und noch längeren Grillabenden


----------



## Giant Fan (28. Mai 2003)

Morgen

so ich melde mich auch mal wieder 

Ich hab's wir machen uns alle eine rote Rose ans T-shirt!!!  


Wer ist denn alles schon am Freitag da?? so weit ich weiß sind es bis jetzt:

LizardKing
*BlueGirl666*         
und ich


Alle die schon am Freitag da sind können sich ja melden!!!

Darf man eigentlich so ne Streckenbesichtigung machen??? 

Gruß
Giant Fan


----------



## BlueGirl666 (28. Mai 2003)

@Giant Fan,
richtig ich bin auch schon am Freitag da  , ist schließlich klar, dass man gemeinsam ankommt, wenn man auch gemeinsam losfährt  
Aber bist du sicher das eine Rose groß genug ist 


@Brainingman
meine Pension nennt sich FeWo Scharf, vielleicht haste von der ja auch schon was gehört ?!?


----------



## Brainingman (28. Mai 2003)

@Bluégirl666

...wie machst Du es denn am So. morgen vor den Start? Ich dachte, ich fahre von Usseln aus bis nach Willingen zum Start, sind ja nur ein paar km und dann bin ich auch direkt warm.

Fährst Du mit? Oder fährst Du erst mit dem Auto bis nach Willingen?

Evtl. noch jemand, der direkt von Usseln aus mit dem Rad fährt (z.b. LizardKing)?

Gruß


----------



## kaijopei (28. Mai 2003)

bin auch schon freitag da.....

suche aber immer noch nen platz zum schlafen....werde noch verrückt!!!!


----------



## LizardKing (28. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Brainingman _
> *@Bluégirl666
> 
> ...wie machst Du es denn am So. morgen vor den Start? Ich dachte, ich fahre von Usseln aus bis nach Willingen zum Start, sind ja nur ein paar km und dann bin ich auch direkt warm.
> ...



Man Brain, ich glaub ich muss mich in Pinky umtaufen. Ich bin auch in der Pension Rummel, bei uns stimmt soviel überein das ich hoffe, das wir nicht auch noch das gleiche Zimmer haben, oder du bist jemand von der Stasi 
Ich werd auch am Samstag bei Cannondale antreten. Ich reise Freitag Nachmittag im Hause der Rummels an, vielleicht können wir uns ja da schon treffen. Samstag können wir gemeinsam hinfahren (sowie auch Sonntag). Ich nehme mein Bike mit so kann ich immer locker von Usseln nach Willingen fahren und bin vorm Mara auch schon schön warm gefahren.

Wie gestern geschrieben, steht ja in der Bike das die Nudel Party um 17:00h anfängt, treffen wir uns dennoch um 19:00h ?
Was ist ein Fahrer-Briefing???

Ich werd mir einfach mal ein T-Shirt basteln, jetzt wo ich noch krank geschrieben bin, hab ich ja die zeit dazu.


----------



## Brainingman (28. Mai 2003)

e Sache! @Lizardking

Treffen in der Pension ist ne gute Sache, nur weiss ich noch nicht, wann ich am Sa. ankommen werde. Mal schauen, wie das so am Sa. so läuft , da meine Freundin mitfährt (Ihr Auto) und ich mich dann nach Ihr richte. Aber Sonntag gemeinsam warmfahren ist eine gute Sache, evtl. finden sich ja noch einige!

IBC-Treffen ist wohl bisher um 19 Uhr angesetzt, ich weiss im Moment noch nicht, wann die Nudelparty stattfindet. 

Wer weiss näheres?? @ all

Fahrer-Briefing heisst, das die Veranstalter noch ein paar warme Worte/Tipps zum Marathon geben, evtl. eine kurze Streckenvorstellung machen etc. 

CU @ Willingen / Usseln

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackbox45964 (28. Mai 2003)

@kajopei
Hast du es schon in der Jugendherberge dort versucht. Wie bereits gesagt, ist die echt super. Die is aber nich genau in Willingen. Irgendein Nachbarort. Vielleicht findeste die über ne Suchmaschine. 

@ all: Also die Nudelparty ist wirklich schon um 17 Uhr. Wäre auch dafür dass wir uns schon früher treffen. Je nach Organisation kann die Nudelverteilung dort recht lang dauern. 
Wären denn überhaupt schon alle um 17 Uhr in Willingen?


----------



## blackbox45964 (28. Mai 2003)

@ kaijopei

Versuchs mal hier:http://www.schullandheim-usseln.de/index3.html

  viel Glück


----------



## LizardKing (28. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von blackbox45964 _
> [B
> @ all: Also die Nudelparty ist wirklich schon um 17 Uhr. Wäre auch dafür dass wir uns schon früher treffen. Je nach Organisation kann die Nudelverteilung dort recht lang dauern.
> Wären denn überhaupt schon alle um 17 Uhr in Willingen? [/B]



Also, ich werd um 17:00h bei der Past-Party sein, vielleicht erzählen die noch was wichtiges, oder ähnliches!
Ich kann ja um 19:00h vor die Tür tänzeln und die anderen einsammeln.  

  

Tschö Tabea


----------



## gambo (28. Mai 2003)

ich würde auch sagen das wir uns um 17:00 treffen , da ja soderso fast alle auf der pasta-"party" sind. läuft da eigentlich abends auch was auf dem gelände , partymäßig?
mathias


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Brainingman _
> * Mal schauen, wie das so am Sa. so läuft , da meine Freundin mitfährt (Ihr Auto) und ich mich dann nach Ihr richte.
> *



Das geht mir genauso, meine Freundin hat das Auto und somit auch das Sagen   !!!!!
Das kommt davon, teures Bike und dafür dann kein Auto besitzen, ohne Freundin wäre ich total aufgeschmissen, bzw käme schlicht und ergreifend nicht nach Willingen   !!!!
 Auf meine Freundin  !!!!!!

Wenn meine Freundin das mit macht komme ich natürlch auch um 17 Uhr zur Pasta-Essen!!!!


----------



## blackbox45964 (28. Mai 2003)

O.k. dann 17 Uhr. bin dabei.

Um 21 Uhr ist da ne große Party (laut Veranstalter groß, war da auch noch nie)

Wenn ich dem Biergott zu viel Tribut zolle, dann macht der Gott der Berge am nächsten Tag wieder Streß. Muß mich wohl für einen entscheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gambo (28. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von blackbox45964 _
> *
> Wenn ich dem Biergott zu viel Tribut zolle, dann macht der Gott der Berge am nächsten Tag wieder Streß. Muß mich wohl für einen entscheiden *



es hält sich dauerhaft die legende  , dass man auch ohne bier spass haben kann , aber wer glaubt da schon dran ...


mal an die camper , wo laßt ihr nachts euere bikes?zelt oder auto?

mathias


----------



## blackbox45964 (28. Mai 2003)

Das heißt anders: Ich kann auch trinken ohne Spaß zu haben!!!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. Mai 2003)

Ich werde mich wohl ausnahmsweise dem Bike-Gott an diesem Wochenende hingeben, obwohl der Bier-Gott ja sehr verlockend ist, aber [email protected] Startgebühr plus das Geld des Bier-Gottes wird mir dann doch too much   !!!!!!


----------



## BlueGirl666 (28. Mai 2003)

@Brainingman
ich werde wohl auch von Usseln nach Willingen mit dem Bike fahren. Muss aber ersteinmal schaun wie der weg ist. 
Den Marathon fahre ich nicht mit. Hatte erst vor kurzem nen gebrochenen Außenknöchel und dieser ist noch am verheilen. Naja, wiegesagt muss ich darum auch ersteinmal schaun wie "anstrengend" der Weg ist, offiziell hab ich bis dahin noch nicht die erlaubnis wieder zu biken. Bin momenta beim Aufbautraining im Studio und teste da hin und wieder das Biken auf dem Ergometer. Naja, noch sieht das nicht ganz so gut aus. Aber ich hoffe das wird bis Willingen noch!

@all
Sagt mal, wie ist das wärend der Nudelpartys mit den Bikes? Die kann man doch sicher nicht mit auf die Party nehmen, oder doch? wenn nicht wäre es vielleicht besser zur Party nicht mit dem Bike zu fahren, oder?
Wie macht ihr das denn dann?
Ich bin auch dafür dass wir uns direkt um 17:00 Uhr dort treffen.

MfG
Steffi


----------



## blackbox45964 (28. Mai 2003)

Rings um das Gelände sind Bauzäune aufgestellt. Da könnte man die Bikes anketten. Ohne zu kommen ist aber besser.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. Mai 2003)

Also ich komme definitiv abends ohne Bike, da meine Freundin eh ohne kommt!! Letzes Jahr sind wohl wärend des Festivals um die 40 Bikes geklaut und ein Team-Wagen von Votek aufgebrochen worden !!! 
Nee, nee, nee, habe keine Lust den Marathon zu rennen   !!!!
Gruß


----------



## Bergziege_82 (28. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

ich würde keinem empfehlen Abends sein Bike irgendwo anzuketten. Das ist dort für Diebe wie im Paradies. Gerade wenn es dunkel ist sieht auch keiner mehr ob jemand sein Schloß aufschliesst oder "Werkzeug"  benutzt. Leider ist es auch schon vorgekommen, dass Bikes direkt aus der Pension geklaut wurden sind. Also passt gut auf Eure "Lieblinge" auf. Spreche da aus Erfahrung.

bye


----------



## Giant Fan (28. Mai 2003)

OK, 
dann werden BlueGirl666 und ich mit dem Auto zur Nudel Party kommen. Das heist evtl. könnte man ja auch eine Fahrgemeinschaft gründen. 
Oder was meint ihr??

Gruß 
Giant Fan


----------



## LizardKing (29. Mai 2003)

Salut!

Oh, O, O, da macht ihr mir aber Angst. Ich komme aufjedenfall mit Bike. Habe kein Auto und auch keinen Führerschein.Mein Geld ist so knapp bemessen das ich mir nicht leisten kann da noch mit dem Bus zwischen Willingen und Usseln hin und her zu fahren und so brauche ich mein Bike. naja, kann ich nur hoffen, das sie meinen alten Gaul nicht anrühren (drei Schlösser hab ich schon, mal sehen ob ich noch welche auftreibe). Aber was ist 40 für ne Zahl, von wievielen hunderten, die nicht gestohlen wurden. Täglich werden irgendwo in jeder Stadt Bikes geklaut.

Also ich bin 100% um 17:00h bei der Eishalle!

Wer noch?

blackbox45964
BlueGirl666
gambo
ich

und.........
 

Gruß Tabea


----------



## blackbox45964 (29. Mai 2003)

Hi Tabea. 
Ich hab meine Pension ca. 5min Fußweg vom Festivalgelände entfernt. Wenn du willst, kannste dein Bike da abstellen. Dann können wir drei (meine Frau kommt auch mit) zum Gelände laufen. Mußte selbst wissen, wenne Interesse hast oder jemand anderes mit ähnlichen Problems schreibt mir ne PM.

Bis denn.

War grad biken. Ein Genuß bei dem Wetter. Und ca. 20 Omis haben gefragt ob ich keine Klingel hätte. Wie besorgt die alle um mich sind  

Und jetzt werd ich grillen Fahren und ein bis drei Bierchen zischen. Das Leben kann so schön sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gambo (29. Mai 2003)

"
blackbox45964
BlueGirl666
gambo
ich
"

das werden jawohl hoffentlich noch mehr!Wird auf jeden fall ne krasse sache!


mathias


----------



## LizardKing (29. Mai 2003)

Ick hab mal ne Frage an die Biker, die hier schon so träumend verkündet haben, das sie ihre Frau oder Freundin mitbringen!
Gehören denn eure weiblichen Begleiter auch zum Volke der BikeWelt oder reisen sie nur zur seelichen sowie körperlichen Unterstüzung   an?????????
(ich muss ja wissen, ob ich die mögliche Konkurenz vorher ausspionieren muss )

Gruß Tabea


----------



## Deleted 4120 (29. Mai 2003)

@ Tabea
Ich versuche auch um 17Uhr an der Eishalle zu sein, sonst aber um 19Uhr!!!

Meine Freundin fährt kein MTB, sie kommt für die psychische sowie physische Unterstützung mit  , sie ist also keine Konkurentin für Dich   !!!!!!! Ich falle als Konkurent bei Deinen Zielen ja auch weg.... wir sind also ganz harmlos   !!!!! 

Habe Morgen frei und kanne es kaum erwarten biken zu gehen    jubel!!!!!!

Gruß


----------



## blackbox45964 (30. Mai 2003)

Also mein Weib (ich hoffe die liest das nie) hatte ne Bänderüberdehnung. Also jetzt läuft et wieder aber Marathon is nix. 
Deshalb keine Sorgen Tabea 

Mein Gott hab ich  viel gegrillt.


----------



## Brainingman (30. Mai 2003)

Hallo Tabea, 

auch meine Freundin kommt nur zum anfeuern mit, denn sie fährt kein MTB. Aber sie freut sich schonb riesig auf die Pasta-Party!

Also auch hier: keine Konkurenz  

Auch wir werden versuchen, bereits um 17:00 Uhr an der Eishalle zu sein! Bis dahin!

Gruß


----------



## LizardKing (30. Mai 2003)

Hab heute die offizielle Anmeldebestätigung bekommen. Nun steht da ständig drinn "im Haus des Gastes". Dort soll man sich dann mit der Bestätigung melden, aber wie find ich das, woher weiß ich welches das Haus des Gastes ist???????????

heul:         
alle können bei dem schönen Wetter biken gehen, nur ich nicht,
aber ich will ja bis Willingen gesund werden, da muss ich mich halt schonen, aber äußerst deprimierend ist es schon.)

Gruß Tabea


(Wollte mir gestern mein IBC Erkennungs T-Shirt bastelt aber ich musss die Schirft mit "Mirror Mode" spiegeln, kann mir jemand sagen wo ich den Befehl dazu finde oder wie ich das mache???????)


----------



## blackbox45964 (30. Mai 2003)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist das Haus des Gastes direkt da, wo wir uns treffen. Da gabs jedenfalls sonst immer die klamotten. 

Was für eine SCHEI... ich muß gleich arbeiten.    

Und n dicken Kopf hab ich auch vom "Grillen" 


Nie wieder:


----------



## Giant Fan (30. Mai 2003)

HUHU

Ich habe heute auch meine bestätigung bekommen 

Ach ja bevr ich es vergesse bin auch am Samstag um 17Uhr da!!

bis denn


----------



## LizardKing (30. Mai 2003)

Na dann fass ich mal zusammen:

14.06. vor der Eishalle um 17h sind da:

blackbox45964
+Freundin
BlueGirl666
gambo
Giant Fan
Brainingman (fährt mit 210km/h um es zu schaffen  )
+ Freundin
pumuckel  (wenn nicht, dann um 19:00h)
+Freundin
und meine Wenigkeit

na, da sich wir doch schon eine ansehnliche Gruppierung!

Mal sehen wer sich noch meldet!

Gruß Tabea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (31. Mai 2003)

Hurra, ich habe gerade die Anmeldebestätigung erhalten  !!!!!

Bis Düren dauert das wohl ein bissle länger  !!!
Das mußte ich jetzt einfach mal gesagt haben!!!!   !!!!!
Ich wünsche Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende im Freibad, beim Grillen oder auf dem Bike, wie auch immer!!!!!!  

@ Tabea
Du hat mein volles Mitleid  , ich wünsche Dir eine Gute Besserung!!! Versuche das Wochenende trotzdem zu genießen!!!!!!  

Gruß


----------



## kderbort (31. Mai 2003)

Hallo, 

hat von euch einer ne Ahnung, welcher Ort neben Usseln noch in der Nähe von Wilingen ist? Für den fall, daß ich in Usseln keine Unterkunft mehr finde ................


----------



## Brainingman (31. Mai 2003)

@kderbort

schau mal unter www.willingen.de/ , da findest Du unter "Unterkunft" einige Orte neben Usseln, die unmittelbar in der Nähe von Willingen liegen, z.B. Schwalefeld, Eimelrod, Rattlar etc. mit entsprechenden Adressen. 

Viel Glück und cu @ Willingen


----------



## BlueGirl666 (1. Juni 2003)

Morgen,
ich hatte meine Bestätigung auch am Freitag erhalten ;-)
Ich freu mich schon richtig auf das Festival, auch wenn ich den Marathon nicht mitfahre.

Bleibt nur noch zu hoffen dass es an dem Wochenende nicht gerade aus Eimern schüttet! 

 

MfG
Steffi


----------



## gambo (1. Juni 2003)

haben die eigentlich eine maximal teilnehmerzahl angegeben? ich wollte mich da erst am samstag anmelden ( wegen wetter ....) , nicht das ich da keinen platz mehr bekomme.
mathias


----------



## kderbort (2. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gambo _
> *haben die eigentlich eine maximal teilnehmerzahl angegeben? ich wollte mich da erst am samstag anmelden ( wegen wetter ....) , nicht das ich da keinen platz mehr bekomme.
> mathias *




soweit ich weiß war am 01.06.2003 anmeldeschluss. vielleicht kann man sich noch vor ort anmelden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LizardKing (2. Juni 2003)

ja, Anmeldung war bis 01.06.2003 aber soweit ich weiß, kann man sich doch immer noch vor ort anmelden, da allerdings mit einer nachmeldegebühr die auf den Startpreis raufkommt und ich weiß nicht wie das dann bei dir laufen wird, aber die, die sich ja früher angemeldet haben, haben eingewilligt das wenn sie den Transponder nicht abgeben, die kosten für diesen abgebucht werden, ich weiß ja nicht ob du dann da ne kaution für den noch hinterlegen mußt. schreib mal ne E-Mail an den Veranstalter (würd ich jedenfalls machen).


Gruß Tabea


----------



## gambo (2. Juni 2003)

ne kaution könnte ich im notfall auch noch zahlen .

am wochenende gelang es mir ein weiteres ibc mitglied und seine freundin für das samstags treffen zu begeistern .


4.06. vor der Eishalle um 17h sind da:

blackbox45964
+Freundin
BlueGirl666
gambo
Giant Fan
Brainingman (fährt mit 210km/h um es zu schaffen )
+ Freundin
pumuckel (wenn nicht, dann um 19:00h)
+Freundin
und meine Wenigkeit(l. k)
jesusjones
+ freundin


----------



## Hitzi (2. Juni 2003)

Hallöchen,

ich habe mich letzte Woche auch noch angemeldet   Festival Paket inkl. Marathon und ich werde an dem kleinen IBC Treffen auch teilnehmen -
Wer ist denn in Altenau mitgefahren und war auf der 56 Km Runde bei ca. 3 Std. ??? Dann können wir uns zusammen tun und bei interesse den Marathon gemeinsam bestreiten - bei gleicher Streckenlänge natürlich - Dann fährt es sich bestimmt etwas einfacher - Diese Erfahrung habe ich aus Altenau mitgenommen. Bis zu meiner Reifenpanne bin ich mit Marco gemeinsam gerollt - Er hat mich mal gezogen und später habe ich ihn dann etwas gefordert  

Also, auf gehts !!!


Fürs Treffen am 14.06. um 17.00 Uhr bitte als weiteren Teilnehmer notieren:

HITZI

  

Irgendwie kommt man dann schon ins Gespräch  

Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. Juni 2003)

Toll so viele beim IBC Treffen und fast alle mit Anhang, so wie ich das sehe nur gambo und Tabea "ohne"  !!! Wer nämlich genau aufgepasst hat sieht das BlueGirl666 und Giant Fan auch zusammen gehören!!!!!!

Gambo, schon ins Zeug gelegt??? Tabea hat uns ja schon vor einiger Zeit von Ihrem Biker-Single-Leben berichtet!!!!  

Nehmt es mir nicht böse, ich bin zur Zeit lädiert und kann nicht Biken gehen  , so muß ich meine Zeit mit anderen Dingen rum kriegen!!!!

@ Tabea
Was macht Deine Erkältung o.ä., wieder fit????
Wenn nicht, dann von dieser Stelle eine Gute Besserung!!!!

Gruß
Der Pumuckel aus NRW


----------



## blackbox45964 (2. Juni 2003)

@ Gambo

Meine Frau kann wegen ihrer Bänderüberdehnung nicht starten. Wenn du willst, kannste die Startuntelagen übernehmen. Mußt dann halt nur als "Melanie" starten. Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit einer Umschreibung. Ist aber kompliziert. 
Wenn du Interesse hast, kannst dich ja mal melden.


Christian


----------



## LizardKing (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pumuckel _
> *
> 
> Gambo, schon ins Zeug gelegt??? Tabea hat uns ja schon vor einiger Zeit von Ihrem Biker-Single-Leben berichtet!!!!
> ...



Was wird das denn? Partnervermittlung aus Langeweile? 

Was hast du denn gemacht, das du nicht mehr biken kannst? Das muss bis Wilingen wieder o.k. sein, Ausreden gibts nicht. 

Jaaaaaaaaaaa, nach über einer Woche Fieber, Husten und sonstigem, nach Depressionen bei dem geilen Wetter nicht fahren zu drürfen bin ich wieder gesund. Grrr, und mein Kampfgeist ist noch stärker als vorher, ich werd alle fertig machen.   

Also pfleg dich pumuckel! 

  

Gruß Tabea


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. Juni 2003)

@ Tabea

Das mit der Partnerverbindung war natürlich ein Spaß!!!!

Mir ist am Sonntag eine Schranktür auf den Kopf gefallen!! !!! Habe jetzt eine Platzwunde, welche geklebt wurde, richtig schön in den Haaren!! Hatte ein bissle Kopfschmerzen, weiter aber nicht schlimm, hat nur geblutet wie sau    !!!!
Dank der Platzwunde   , kann ich keinen Helm aufziehen und ohne fahr ich sehr ungern!! Hoffe das ist bis Willingen OK, ohne Helm darf man ja nicht starten!!! Versuche es am WE, bzw es muß gehen!! Fällt halt nur der letzte Schliff weg   !!!
Habe mich aber schon damit abgefunden nur die kleine Runde fahren zu können!!! Bin einfach nicht genug zum biken gekommen     !!!!!!
Freu mich aber trotzdem schon sehr auf Willingen!!!!!!  

Wünsche allen einen schönen Tag!!!

Bei mit auf der Arbeit haben wir um diese Uhrzeit schon 33°C *schwitz* (Dachgeschoß mit 6 laufenden Rechnern) !!!! Das kann ja noch heiter werden....

.... jetzt ein kühles Radler   ( naja, Ok in ein paar Stunden, nach dem Frühstück sollte man nicht anfangen schon Radler zu trinken!!!! 

Gruß


----------



## Giant Fan (3. Juni 2003)

Moin

Ich wünsche euch allen eine schönen guten morgen. So wie es ausschaut wird das ja richtig lustig!! Mein erster IBC-Treff  
In den letzten Tagen konnte ich bei dem schönen Wetter richtig schön Kilometer wälzen....... ich glaube nun ist mir der erste Platz beim Marathon sicher   *hüstel* 

Da wir uns ja alle hoffentlich am Samstag um 17 Uhr treffen nun folgende frage!!! Wer kommt mit mir mit und schaut sich um 19 Uhr die Deutschlandpremiere des Bike - Videos Rockstars - one steep planet an!!?!!?!

Den würde ich mir schon ganz gerne anschauen!!

Gruß 
Giant Fan


----------



## BlueGirl666 (3. Juni 2003)

@Giant Fan,
ich begleite dich natürlich  .
Naja, wenn natürlich noch einige Mitkommen wäre das natürlich noch lustiger!

@Pumuckel
Ich wünsche dir auch gute Besserung, aber sieh es positiv, wenn die Schranktür den Hinterkopf getroffen hat biste ja klüger geworden  und dann gewinnst den Marathon durch Taktik  


So, ich muss nu zu einer Messe, nen STand aufbauen! Und das bei so einer Hitze 

MfG
Steffi


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. Juni 2003)

@ BlueGirl666

Mir ist die Klappe frontal auf den Kopf gefallen   !!! Zum Glück wußte meine Freundin zu welchem Marathon ich mich zuerst angemeldet hat!!! Hätte sonst gar nicht mehr gewußt das ich überhaupt Bike fahre   !!!
BlueGirl666 ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß beim Aufbauen!!!!!

Ohhh Gott ist das heiß, ich schwitze mich zu tode...*hechel*!!!

Grüßle von NRW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackbox45964 (3. Juni 2003)

Gruß an Alle!!!

Hab jetzt Feierabend. Gleich Biken
 

@ Giant Fan: Hey, da bin ich auf jeden Fall bei.


----------



## blackbox45964 (3. Juni 2003)

Gruß an Alle

 


Hab Feierabend. Werd gleich mein Baby schnappen (ich meine natürlich mein Bike damit) und mich auf den Halden des Ruhrgebiets entspannen     

@ Giant Fan: Ich bin auf jeden Fall mit dabei. Ist n Highlight.


----------



## gambo (3. Juni 2003)

nach etwa 2 stunden schrauben scheint mein bike endlich wieder fahrfertig und ich kann noch nen paar kilometer für den marathon abspulen , bei dem krassen wetter. hoffe man sieht sich am 14
mathias


----------



## Giant Fan (3. Juni 2003)

@blackbox45964

Hey das finde ich super 

Ich weiß zwar nicht wirklich was das für ein Film ist (wer dabei ist) aber den muß ich mir einfach anschauen!!!!  

Gruß
Giant Fan


----------



## blackbox45964 (3. Juni 2003)

Was hab ich für einen dämlichen Computer. Erst schreibt er mir, irgendeine Seite wäre ungültig. Und dann ist mein Beitrag 2 mal drin. 

Aber ich habe mal gehört das Ding ist nur so schlau wie sein Anwender. Das kann doch wohl nicht stimmen 

@ Giant Fan: Die zeigen dort jedes Jahr einen Film. Letztes Jahr lief der neue Teil von New World Disorder. War schon geil, auf der großen Leinwand. Und dabei ein Publikum das bei jedem Drop Ohhh gerufen und geklatscht hat. Was das genau für ein Video dieses Jahr ist, weiß ich aber auch nicht. Freu mich trotzdem schon


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. Juni 2003)

@ GianFan & BlueGirl666

Fahrt Ihr eigentlich den Albstadtmarathon mit?? Liegt doch auch im Schwabeländle und soll ganz gut sein!! Fahre den dieses Jahr mal mit, in der Zeit, in der ich Zuhause am Bodensee bin!!!

Gruß


----------



## BlueGirl666 (4. Juni 2003)

@Pumuckel

Soweit wie ich momentan weiß ist das nicht geplant. Mal schaun ob noch was in der Richtung kommt.

Wo bekomme ich denn Infos zu dem Marathon? Haben die auch ne offizielle Homepage?


@LizardKing
Wie schat es mit dem T-Shirt aus? Haste nun diese Spiegelung gefunden?

MfG
Steffi


----------



## LizardKing (4. Juni 2003)

@BlueGirl666

Jau, hab heraus gefunden wie's geht (durch ein paar unnötigen Fehldrucken). Abver irgendwie hab ich keen wirklich zeigbares T-Shirt, mal sehen ob ich noch eins finde.

Dit wird a gaudi in Willingen, ick freu ma, und dit Video zieh i ma och rinn, mit euch! 

Bis denne!

   

Gruß Tabea


----------



## Deleted 4120 (4. Juni 2003)

@ BlueGirl666


> _Original geschrieben von BlueGirl666 _
> * Soweit wie ich momentan weiß ist das nicht geplant. Mal schaun ob noch was in der Richtung kommt.
> 
> Wo bekomme ich denn Infos zu dem Marathon? Haben die auch ne offizielle Homepage?*



Du bekommst unter LBS Albstadt Bike Marathon die entsprechenden Info´s!! Es gibt auch einen Beitrag zu diesem Thema!!!!

Bin mal sehr gespannt, aber ersteinmal muß ich mich in Willingen durchkämpfen   !!!!

@ all
Welche Runde wollt Ihr denn in Willingen fahren???
LizardKing hat schon kund getan die mittlere oder sogar die große Runde zu fahren!!!
Ich muß gestehen, das ich wohl nur die kleine Runde fahren werde, kann momentan ja nicht mal mehr trainieren  , hoffe am WE wieder!!!!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gambo (4. Juni 2003)

hmm. werde mir wohl die kleine gönnen . gibt es da wirklich nur eine verpflegungsstation?bei so nem wetter wie heute brauch ich mindestens 2 l wasser pro stunde und ds könnte knapp werden .also wer so etwa nen 17er 18er schnitt fährt und keinen bock hat alleine zuradeln , könnte man ja zusammen fahren.,
mathias


----------



## Deleted 4120 (4. Juni 2003)

@ Gambo
Super noch einer meiner Liga, dachte schon wäre der einzige hier, der nur die kleine Runde fährt!!! LizardKING  ist ja kein Maßstab, *neidischer Blick Richtung Berlin*   !!!!!!

Das mit dem Wasser ist wohl wahr, wenn Du da mal mit 2l hin kommst   !!!!

Was würde ich für ein eiskaltes Radler (Alsterwasser) geben....*zisch* ....., aaahhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Giant Fan (4. Juni 2003)

HI

Also ich werde die mittlere nehmen!! Es kommt aber auch drauf an wie das Wetter ist. Sollte es regnen werde ich nur die kleine fahren! es sei denn es macht mir richtig spaß im Matsch zu fahren???  

Und wenn es richtig heiß ist ist doch kein Thema wozu habe ich denn meinen Camelback??!!!! ist sehr praktisch!!!.


Also zum Marathon in Albstadt ich denke nicht das ich/wir  dort teilnehme denn das ist viel zu weit von hier entfernt!!!!
Das sind mindestens 600km!!! 

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Deleted 4120 (4. Juni 2003)

@ GiantFan

Habe gerade mal nach geschaut wo Bad Oeynhausen liegt, ich dachte das wäre Nähe Stuttgart!!! Da lag ich ja voll und ganz daben, Ihr liegt ja im Kreis Minden!!!!!

Dann war das natürlich auch eine sau blöde Frage, ob Ihr in Süddeutschland einen Marathon fahrt!!! 
So konnte ich wenigstens meine geographischen Kenntnisse erweitern   !!!!


----------



## Hitzi (4. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gambo _
> *hmm. werde mir wohl die kleine gönnen . gibt es da wirklich nur eine verpflegungsstation?bei so nem wetter wie heute brauch ich mindestens 2 l wasser pro stunde und ds könnte knapp werden .also wer so etwa nen 17er 18er schnitt fährt und keinen bock hat alleine zuradeln , könnte man ja zusammen fahren.,
> mathias *



Ich hoffe du meinst den Marathon in Willingen?? Dann würde ich mich dir gerne anschließen auf der kleinen Runde 

Dann kann man sich gegenseitig etwas ziehen  

Also, wie sieht´s aus??

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## blackbox45964 (4. Juni 2003)

KLEINE

Der 17er Schnitt hört sich doch sehr gut an...

@ Lizard: Jetz kam der Dialekt aber au voll durch bei dir. Is dat au so ausgerägt wenn wa dich life sehen?  



Ich habe grade meinen Twingo verkauft. Und morgen melde ich meinen VW Bulli an. Ich freu mich so, endlich ein Cooler Surfer Bulli . 
  

Obwohl, ........... Ich surf ja gar nicht 




WILLINGEN WIRD SPITZE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (4. Juni 2003)

@  blackbox45964 

Hätte auch gerne ein "VW Surfer-Bulli"!!!!! Mach Dir in Deinem Fall ein großen RED BULL Aufkleber o. ä. auf Deinen Bulli und dann hast Due einen super "VW Biker-Bulli"   !!!!!

17er Schnitt kleine Runde hört sich wirklich gut an!!!!

Gruß


----------



## LizardKing (5. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von blackbox45964 _
> *
> @ Lizard: Jetz kam der Dialekt aber au voll durch bei dir. Is dat au so ausgerägt wenn wa dich life sehen?
> 
> *




Ich muss dich leider enttäuschen. ich spreche fließend Hochdeutsch und achte auch sehr drauf, es gab schon Leute die mir aufgrund dessen nicht glauben wollten, das ich in Berlin geboren und aufgewachsen bin. Den Dialekt bau ich nur ein, wenn ich Lust drauf habe, es für lustig halte, oder aber wenn ich richtig richtig sauer bin (was selten passiert), dann achte ich nicht mehr auf meine Aussprache und leg so richtig mit dem Dialekt los (solltest mich mal hören, wenn ich mich im Straßenverkehr mit jemanden streite).

Gruß Tabea


----------



## Deleted 4120 (5. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von LizardKing _
> *
> Den Dialekt bau ich nur ein, ...... , es für lustig halte, oder aber wenn ich richtig richtig sauer bin (was selten passiert)....  ....leg so richtig mit dem Dialekt los (solltest mich mal hören, wenn ich mich im Straßenverkehr mit jemanden streite).
> *



Fällt der Marathon auch unter eine Straßenverkehrssituation    !!!! Wenn beim Marathon weit vor mir ein riesen Tumult entsteht mit einer Berliner-Furie mittendrin, die auf "berlinerisch" herum schimpft, kann ich dann davon ausgehen das Du das bist?????   

Oh da freue ich mich ja schon drauf, so lange ich davon nicht betroffen bin!!!!!

Gruß


----------



## LizardKing (6. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pumuckel _
> *
> 
> Fällt der Marathon auch unter eine Straßenverkehrssituation    !!!!
> *



Ne, fällt er eigentlich nicht. Ich streite mich ja wenn dann mit dummen Autofahrern (-fahrerinnen). Aber wenn sich dort ein paar Leutchen gleichtzeitg dämlich anstellen und mich das ne Menge Zeit kostet, dann werd ich auch sauer.

Mal ne Frage, ohne an die Möglichkeit zu denken, das ich mit um den Sieg fahre, gibt es überhaupt für die Erstplatzierten oder die ersten Drei etwas zu gewinnen????

Gruß Tabea

Oh Gott, ich hab mir gerade mal die Wettervorhersage für Willingen, für unser Wochenende angekuckt. Es soll regnen samstag und Sonntag, och nöööööööö!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von LizardKing _
> *
> Mal ne Frage, ohne an die Möglichkeit zu denken, das ich mit um den Sieg fahre, gibt es überhaupt für die Erstplatzierten oder die ersten Drei etwas zu gewinnen????  *



Habe extra malHIER für Dich nachgeschaut!!!!
Wenn Du unter die ersten Drei kommst, dann will ich ein Autogramm von Dir haben, um meinen Kindern sagen zu können, "ich habe mal mit einer Marathongewinnerin gemaill!!!!!"  

Mit dem Wetter mache ich mich noch nicht verrückt, bis dahin können sich dei Wettervorhersagen noch um 180° drehen, höffe ich!! Angenehme 23°C mit Sonne wäre super!!!!

Pumuckel grüßt Berlin Tempelhof


----------



## gambo (6. Juni 2003)

"Oh Gott, ich hab mir gerade mal die Wettervorhersage für Willingen, für unser Wochenende angekuckt. Es soll regnen samstag und Sonntag, och nöööööööö!"
mal ganz ruhig hier. wo hast das denn her? ich hab nur prognosen mit 50-60% wahrscheinlichkeit gefunden . da ist das gegegnteil fast genau so wahrscheinlich .

also mir wäre es mit 33 grad , sonne , leichtem wind am liebsten .

mathias , der aufs wetter hofft


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. Juni 2003)

@ Gambo

33°C, bist Du verrückt , ich will doch nicht dehydrieren!!!!!!!


----------



## gambo (6. Juni 2003)

hmm. da isses ja hüglig


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gambo _
> *hmm. da isses ja hüglig *



Wo   ???????
Ich sehe keine Hügel, versuche die Grafik nochmal hochzuladen!!!!


----------



## gambo (6. Juni 2003)

lass das ruhig mal 33 grad werden ,  ist doch gemütlich warm .

hier der nächste versuch .im vergelich zu aachen :hochgebirge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (6. Juni 2003)

Ich versuche das auch mal 

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Hitzi (6. Juni 2003)

Schau an - Hügel so weit das Auge reicht !!!

Hitzi


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. Juni 2003)

Sorry Gambo, wir sehen immernoch nichts!!!!!

An alle die mal die Fotos aus Willingen sehen möchten:







oder hier:







Da muß ich Gambo recht geben, so etwas gibt es in Aachen/Düren und Umgebung wirklich nicht!!!!   Wäre fürs Training zwar ideal aber, was solls!!!!!

Wir sind mit dem zufrieden was wir haben,   auf die Eifel   !!!!


----------



## gambo (6. Juni 2003)

das sind die pics , weiss nur nicht wieso das bei mir nicht klappt .


ist der marathon eigentlich ein massenstart?hab gerade mal nachgesehene das die ersten blöcke 7:30 starten , die nächsten 8:00. könnte nen ziemlich dicken stau geben , so bei 2k bikern .

mathias


----------



## blackbox45964 (6. Juni 2003)

Bitte Bitte Kein Regen! Dann lieber 33 grad. Obwohl die auch dann sehr krass sind 

Also mir gefielen Gambos Hügel ganz gut, die er geschickt hat, die sahen nicht so anstrengend aus


----------



## LizardKing (6. Juni 2003)

Salut!

Also erstens, mir ist Regen lieber als 33°, das trennt die Spreu vom weizen, aber so 23° oder 20° würde ich am besten finden.

Schicke Hügel, ich weiß noch gar nicht wie ich von Willingen nach Usseln komme nach meiner Ankunft.

@pumuckel

Oh herzlichen Dank, mh........, bei der mittleren müßt ich ja schon den 1. oder 2. belegen, sonst lohnt sich das ja nicht, aber eigentlich hatte ich nicht mehr vor die große Runde zu fahren, aber da würde sich das natürlich noch mehr lohnen, und ich habe noch weniger Konkurenz, ihr habt es da ja schon schwieriger  !!!!!!

Mh lecker jetzt gibts Lasange Bolognese.

ich muss schluß machen, muss essen.

Tschööö

Tabea


----------



## gambo (6. Juni 2003)

"Also erstens, mir ist Regen lieber als 33°, das trennt die Spreu vom weizen, aber so 23° oder 20° würde ich am besten finden."

sag das nochmal , wenn 2k leute ne wiese zur einer schlammgrube umgepflügt haben und du da durch waten darfst...


@ blackbox45964   hatte noch vergessen , größe l . und noch mal danke  


mathias


----------



## Bergziege_82 (6. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gambo _
> *
> ist der marathon eigentlich ein massenstart?hab gerade mal nachgesehene das die ersten blöcke 7:30 starten , die nächsten 8:00. könnte nen ziemlich dicken stau geben , so bei 2k bikern .
> 
> mathias *



Grüße!

Ja das ist ein Massenstart in zwei Blöcken. Dann gehts über die Hauptstrasse durch Willingen und dann mal links ins Gelände. Dort gehts gleich nen Weg hinauf der oben steiler und schmaler wird, d.h. da ist jedes Jahr Stau angesagt. musst du halt ein wenig Gedult haben. Ist halt so, wenn da 1000 Biker fast zeitgleich durch wollen, einzeln ist es locker fahrbar.

Bye


----------



## blackbox45964 (7. Juni 2003)

@gambo:

Größe L geht klar. Den Rest erledige ich. Hab ja jetzt alle Daten. 


Das mit dem Stau in Willingen ist schon besser geworden. Aber richtig weg kriegen die den nie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (7. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von LizardKing _
> *
> @pumuckel
> 
> ...



Jetzt mal nicht "arrogant" weden   , Du verletzt unseren "männlichen Stolz"   !!!!!!

Habe gerade im Radio gehört, das es nächste Woche wieder richtig heiß werden soll.....uffffff!!!!! Naja die Prognosen sind für den Zeitraum noch sehr unsicher, aber 33°C fänd ich echt heavy!!!!!


> _Original geschrieben von LizardKing _
> *
> .......so 23° oder 20° würde ich am besten finden.
> *



....mir auch Tabea, so richtig schönes angenehmes Bike-Wetter!!!!!


Gruß


----------



## Hitzi (7. Juni 2003)

Moin,

bin heute im Deister roken gewesen  Nur 2 Stunden und ich bin immer noch Fix & Foxi  

UFF!!! Das war ganz schön hot !!

Dann lieber Regen beim Marathon - Das kann ich besser ab - Aber der Marathon startet schon um 07:30 Uhr - hmmmm, da lese ich eigentlich noch meine Zeitung - Mal sehen wie das wird - Auf alle Fälle früh raus  
und dann noch im Stau stehen, daß habe ich gar nicht gerne 
 Und  das ganze nennt sich dann auch noch "Freizeit" Ich kriege da oft den Vogel gezeigt  ganz schön verrückt eigentlich, oder??

Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## gambo (7. Juni 2003)

"Dann lieber Regen beim Marathon " wenn ihr unbedingt wollt.#
wann startet eigentlich die kleine runde? 8:00?hoffe ich dochmal
#mathias


----------



## Bergziege_82 (7. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gambo _
> *"Dann lieber Regen beim Marathon " wenn ihr unbedingt wollt.#
> wann startet eigentlich die kleine runde? 8:00?hoffe ich dochmal
> #mathias *



'n Abend!

Die "Runden" starten alle zur gleichen Zeit, also entweder 1.Block 7.30Uhr oder 2.Block 8.00Uhr. Du kannst dich ja unterwegs noch entscheiden welche Runde du fahren möchtest. Da fährst du nicht ins Ziel sonder links vorbei auf die mittlere und später auf die große Runde. Das sit eigentlich ein ganz nettes System, gerade wenn das Wetter nicht mitspielt kann man nach der kleinen bzw. mittleren Runde immer noch abbrechen.

Bye


----------



## blackbox45964 (8. Juni 2003)

Hitzi du hast ja so recht:

Wir haben frei und stehen früh auf!
Haben Wohnungen und lassen uns vollregnen!
Sind keine Sklaven aber quälen uns selber!

AN ALLE: Was bitte stimmt mit uns nicht 

Selbst mein Therapeut weiß keine Antwort


----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von blackbox45964 _
> *
> AN ALLE: Was bitte stimmt mit uns nicht
> 
> Selbst mein Therapeut weiß keine Antwort *



Antwort: 

Wir sind Masochisten und mögen uns selber nicht!!!!!   


Ich frage mich auch oft genug warum ich mir das zumute!!!!!!



Weil biken so ein riesen Spaß macht!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gambo (8. Juni 2003)

einer ahnung obs noch nen besseres höhenprofil als auf der hp gibt oder geben wird?
mathias


----------



## blackbox45964 (8. Juni 2003)

So, die Taschen sind gepackt, der Wagen getankt und mein Bike ist hochglanzpoliert. Morgen früh gehts los nach Willingen.

Ich wünsch euch allen eine gute Reise. Wir sehen uns dann am Samstag 17:00 Uhr. Freu mich...


----------



## BlueGirl666 (8. Juni 2003)

@blackbox45964

Naja, da machst es ja richtig. Fährst hin, bevor alle anderen hinfahren  
Willst dir vorher noch die Gegend anschaun???

Ich hoffe nur, dass ich am Freitag nicht noch Stundenlang im Stau stehen werde *hoff*

@all
wann wollt ihr denn Freitag losfahren? Giant Fan und ich wollten so um 7:00 Uhr los. Das wir spätestens 11:00 Uhr dort sind. Wir fahren ca. 1Std. 30min.


MfG
BlueGirl666


----------



## Hitzi (8. Juni 2003)

Ich fahre schon am Donnerstag los.

Die Taschen werde ich am Mittwoch packen und Do. nach der Arbeit direkt nach Willingen......

Zeltplatz suchen - Absperren für andere -  Grill raus - Bier raus - und den Abend genießen - hoffentlich kein Regen - Freitag aufs Festival - Bike einstellen lassen - Runde fahren - Festival - Leute treffen - Grill raus - Bier raus - Abend  genießen - Samstag - Runde fahren - Festival - 17.00 Uhr Eishalle - Leute treffen - Spaß haben - Pasta Party - Sonntag - früh raus - 07.30 Uhr Start - Marathon fahren - Im Eimer sein ** - Zelt einpacken - Nach Hause fahren - Montag - kaputt sein - viel Erzählen können und ein geiles Wochenende gehabt -

    

Wie sieht es bei euch aus??? ähnlich???

FREU * FREU *

Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## mtb-racer (9. Juni 2003)

Hi! 

Also ich werde am Freitag oder Samstag kommen! 

Ich bin jetzt zu faul den ganzen Thread zu lesen und deshalb wollte ich mal Fragen: Trefft ihr euch irgendwo? irgendwann?

Wäre ja mal cool! 

Also, bis die Tage! 

cu Billy


----------



## gambo (9. Juni 2003)

samstag 17:00 vor der eishalle bzw da , wo die pastaparty startet, sind bis jetzt so 10 leute , wäre nett wenns noch nen paar mehr werden

mathias


----------



## mtb-racer (9. Juni 2003)

Dankeschön! Erkennungsmerkmal? Nehmt ihr die Bikes mithin? 

Wäre doch mal cool! 

Also, vielen dank bis dahin schonmal! Ich denke ich werde da sein! 

Billy

PS: Weiß noch gar net ob ich starten kann! Bin gestern bei einem Volleyballturnier in ne Scherbe getreten und hoffe nun, dass es sich net entzündet! Mit Training in der letzten Woche werde ich schlecht bedient sein! 

Also just for fun! 

cu Billy


----------



## LizardKing (9. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hitzi _
> *Ich fahre schon am Donnerstag los.
> 
> Die Taschen werde ich am Mittwoch packen und Do. nach der Arbeit direkt nach Willingen......
> ...



Meíne Tasche wird am Donnerstag gepackt, am Freitagmorgen gehts los. Mensch, so wie dur würd ichs auch gerne machen, aber die werden mir nicht erlauben im Pensionszimmer zu grillen. Tagesablauf hab ich nicht genau fest gelegt. Nur mal so grob:
Freitagnachmittag Ankunft in Willingen - nach Usseln fahren - einchecken in der Pension - zurück nach Willingen fahren - meine Festivalbetrettungsberechtigung abholen - umschauen - schauen wo ich was essen kann - weiter umschauen - schlafenh gehen. Samstag: nach Willingen fahren - bei Cannondale melden - Bike checken, alles klären - rumlatschen und .............. - 17:00h leute treffen einen mords Spass haben und ....... - früh schlafen gehen. Sonntag Marathon - freudvoll biken - tot vom Rad fallen, wenn ich die Strecke geschafft habe - nach wiederbelebung was essen - leute verabschieden die fahren - tot ins Bett fallen - nach Koma erwachen und nach Frühstück am Montag nach Hause fahren.


@mtb-racer

Erkennungsmerkmal? Da sich niemand mit einem IBC Trikot gemeldet hat, sind wir die.  die alleine dort rum stehen und nach ner Weile die Person 3 Meter neben einem Fragen: "Biste du auch vom IBC? 17h hier verabredet? ja? "     

Wir kriegen dit schon hin!!

Mit Training in der letzten Woche werde ich schlecht bedient sein! 

Davon rat ich dír sowie so ab, das macht man nicht, in der letzten Woche vorm Mara noch trainieren, da werden Kohlenhydrate angefressen, um genügend Kraft zu haben.

   

Gruß Tabea


----------



## gambo (9. Juni 2003)

bei Cannondale melden , chaingang ?
*neidisch sei*
mathias

p.s. wetter sieht auch immer besser aus , zumindest samstags solls dick warm werden und sonntag wahrscheinlich kein regen.


----------



## Hitzi (9. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von LizardKing _
> *
> 
> Meíne Tasche wird am Donnerstag gepackt, am Freitagmorgen gehts los. Mensch, so wie dur würd ichs auch gerne machen, aber die werden mir nicht erlauben im Pensionszimmer zu grillen..
> ...



Bring einfach dein Zeug zum Grillen mit..... Ruf vorher durch und dann können wir uns zum Grillen treffen  

Alle anderen sind natürlich auch eingeladen..... Grillzeug mitbringen.... Bier oder andere Getränke mitbringen und dann wird ordentlich was auf die Kohle gelegt   

@Tabea - Soll keine anmache sein  Bin in festen Händen 

Freitag ab ca. 18.00 Uhr an meinem Zelt. Das Wetter sollte hoffentlich mitspielen 


Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueGirl666 (9. Juni 2003)

@ Hitzi

Das mit dem grillen find ich ne gute Idee, Giant Fan und ich würden auch gerne kommen. klar dass etwas zu grillen und zu trinken mitgebracht wird.
Da bleibt nur die Frage, wie wir dich erkennen. Ich befürchte nämlich, dass nicht nur ein Zelt dort stehen wird an dem gegrillt wird ;-(

@LizardKing
Wie schaut es mit dem T-Shirt aus?
Wenn du es nicht fertig bekommst könnte ich auch dieses Schild mitnehmen (Ist nur nicht allzu groß, 5,5cm x 9cm):


MfG 
BlueGirl666


----------



## gambo (9. Juni 2003)

@die den marathon fahren oder schonmal gefahren sind

was ist das für ein strecke , nur waldautobahnen oder auch trails ?`wie sieht die sache bei regen aus ?schlammschlacht oder geht es? sind da singletrails auf der strecke?was für reifen?
ich überleg ob ich anstelle des vertical irgend son schmales ding aufziehen soll.vielleicht kann mir einer was empfehelen.
mathias


----------



## Hitzi (9. Juni 2003)

@ Bluegirl666 und alle anderen die Grillen wollen.....


Ich arbeite an einem Erkennungszeichen......  Ich schicke euch kurz vor meiner Abfahrt am Donnerstag noch ne PM mit Tel. Nr. und Co.

Ich habe so ein silberfarbenes Iglu Zelt und fahre nen silberfarbenes Golf I Cabrio mit H - ** Kennzeichen. Davon dürften nicht so viele rumstehen - Erfahrung halt 

Schöne Grüße


Hitzi


----------



## Hitzi (10. Juni 2003)

Hallöchen an alle willigen Willinger !

Hier die Wetteraussichten für die Woche und das Wochenende - hoffentlich haben sie recht  *hoff * hoff *

http://www.ettelsberg-seilbahn.de/seiten/wetter.htm

Sonntag auch teilweise Wolken aber trocken - Allerfeinste Voraussetzungen für den Marathon....

Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Juni 2003)

Ich habe HIER auch nochmal im Netz nach Wetter Trendprognosen geschaut!!!!

Wenn das stimmt, das wäre das Traumbikewetter schlecht hin  !!!
Ich freu mich schon sehr *jubel freu* !!!!

PS: Habe noch eine Wettervorhersage gefunden:
Wetter.de
Die sieht nicht ganz so rosig aus!!!!

Egal, ändern können wir eh nichts und ein Spaß wird es sowieso   !!!


----------



## LizardKing (10. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hitzi _
> *@ Bluegirl666 und alle anderen die Grillen wollen.....
> 
> 
> ...



@ Hitzi

Jau, ich will aufjedenfall grillen, werd vorher noch Fleisch kaufen und mitbringen (soll ich sonst noch irgendwas mitbringen, ist lange her das ich gegrillt habe), aber Bier kann ich nicht anschleppen, da ich alleine mit dem Zug anreise. 

Bitte die PM nicht vergessen, damit wir dich auch finden  

Oh ich freu mich schon sooooooooooooooo sehr.   

             

Jubel Jubel, Freu, Freu

Tschööö

Tabea


----------



## Hitzi (10. Juni 2003)

Hi,

ich habe etwas gesucht und bin fündig geworden.....

Das ist das Erkennungszeichen..... zum Grillen und von mir aus auch am Samstag um 17.00 Uhr an der Eishalle....

Gibt es Einwände? Oder ist das O.K.??

Southern Comfort - Fahne (Ist mal mein lieblings Getränk gewesen, Betonung liegt auf gewesen  )

Die ist groß genung und kann schnell im Trikot verstaut werden


----------



## Hitzi (10. Juni 2003)

Ups,

doch ganz schön groß die Grafik 

@LizardKing 

Ich habe bestimmt noch etwas Bier / Radler / Proseco / Red Bull / oder ähnliches  in der Reserve und kann Dir davon etwas spendieren. Aber nur weil du mit dem Zug anreist 

Das ist bestimmt ganz schön stressig  

@all

ich freue mich auch schon ganz doll riesig      

Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## LizardKing (10. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gambo _
> *@die den marathon fahren oder schonmal gefahren sind
> 
> was ist das für ein strecke , nur waldautobahnen oder auch trails ?`wie sieht die sache bei regen aus ?schlammschlacht oder geht es? sind da singletrails auf der strecke?*



ich hätt da mal ne Anfrage, irgendwie hab ich nicht son Bock die Strecke blind zu fahren, heißt so gar nicht zu wissen, was mich hinter der nächsten Kurve erwartet. Ich würd mir gerne einen Teil der Strecke anschauen, hat noch jemand Lust dazu??

@ Hitzi

Na herzlichen Dank. Mir graut es schon so vor der Zugfahrt, ich muss auf der Hinfahrt 2x umsteigen und hab dabei für einen Umstieg nur elf Minuten Zeit, auf der Rückfahrt muss ich dreimal umsteigen, naja, wenn ich die Bahn verpasse fahr ich halt mit Bike nach Hause (privater Etappen Marathon, wieviele Kilometer sind es von Berlin nach Willingen??).

Weißt du schon, ab wann du am Freitag vorm Grill sitzt? Ich komme so gegen 15:30h an, fahre dann gleich nach Usseln, und bin vielleicht so gegen 17:00-17:30h am Festivalgelände (vielleicht auch später).

(Bei mir erscheint leider kein Bild.)

Gruß Tabea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergziege_82 (10. Juni 2003)

Grüße!

Da sich hier viele "Sorgen" um die Strecke machen mal ein paar Worte dazu. Nach vier Jahren Willingen-Marathon-Erfahrung kann ich euch sagen das die kleine Runde technisch absolut kein Problem ist, solange es trocken ist. Es geht auf am Anfang über Waldwege, auf welchen sich das Feld immer stark auseinander zieht. Dann hat eigentlich jeder genug Platz auf der Strecke. Dann gibts noch ein Stückchen Aspahlt und zum Ende hin noch ein paar Singletrails. Die mittlere Runde hat da schon mehr zu bieten, die sollte man wirklich nur fahren wenn man sich sicher ist das man noch genügend Reserven hat (spreche da aus Erfahrung).  Es ist alles aus fahrtechnischer Sicht locker machbar. Nur wenns geregnet hat wirds rutschig (so wie letztes jahr)

@LizardKing:
Kann man denn mittlerweile komplett mitm Zug nach Willingen fahren? Als ich das erste mal '99 dort war mussten wir von irgendso einem Nachbarort die letzten 15km selber fahren. Sehr unangenehm so mit Gepäck.

Bye


----------



## LizardKing (11. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bergziege_82 _
> *Grüße!
> 
> @LizardKing:
> ...




@ Bergziege_82

Danke, für die Info über die Strecke.

Ja, man kann bis Willingen durchfahren, heißt: Willingen Bahnhof (Upland), aber ich hab ja nur noch in Usseln eine Unterkunft bekommen (zum Glück), da muss ich halt dann noch 6Km mit dem Bike hinfahren, aber das ist ja keine Strecke.

Gruß Tabea


----------



## gambo (11. Juni 2003)

doppelposting


----------



## gambo (11. Juni 2003)

mal ne andere frage:
ließe sich hier nicht jemand finden , der für ne kiste bier (oder so) , bereit wäre sich an die strecke zustellen und nen paar fotos von den ibc teilnehmern zumachen.falls noch andere an sowas interesse haben sollten . dauert ja nicht lange bis alle durch sein werden . son foto ist immer ne schöne erinnerung,finde ich .

mathias


----------



## Hitzi (11. Juni 2003)

In der letzten Bike steht im Sonderheft von Willingen, dass ein Firma von allen Marathon Teilnehmern Fotos macht und das ganze dann später im Netz veröffentlicht. Dann kann man die Foto bei Gefallen auch bestellen. Da sind deine Fotos - Ich weiß allerdings nicht was das kosten soll

Bei www.live-sportphptos.com soll es die Fotos später geben.....

Quelle: Bike Heft 06/03 (Sonderheft Willingen)


@Tabea - PM erhalten - Damit wären alle Klarheiten beseitigt 


Schöne Grüße


Hitzi


----------



## Bergziege_82 (11. Juni 2003)

Streckenfotos wurden auch letztes Jahr schon gemacht. Da bekommst du dann einen Brief mit einer Miniansicht deiner Photos und kannst die dann bestellen. Die waren verdammt teuer, leider weis ich nicht mehr genau wieviel, aber ich hab sie nicht bestellt.

Bye


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueGirl666 (11. Juni 2003)

Da ich den Marathon nicht mitfahre könnte ich mich ja opfern und einige Fotos machen. Da ich ne Digitalkamera hab könnte ich euch die Fotos per Mail zuschicken.

Müssen wir dann mal direkt vor Ort sehn wie das am Besten zu Handhaben ist!

Und für ne Kiste Bier  tut man ja auch (fast) alles    
Was verstehst du denn unter "sonstiges" ?

MfG
BlueGirl666


----------



## gambo (11. Juni 2003)

dachte , das dass die breite masse hier interessieren würde.also penn nach der samstag abend party lieber aus , als da durch den busch zukriechen.
mathias


----------



## Hitzi (11. Juni 2003)

Morgen Nachmittag geht es los !!!      

Endlich !

Sachen sind gepackt - Auto getankt und dann geht es los     

Wir sehen uns in Willingen

PM´s sind raus......

Vor der Abfahrt checke ich nochmals PM Eingang 

Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Giant Fan (12. Juni 2003)

Morgen
Hey wie schaut es denn jetzt mit der besichtigung der Strecke aus @LizardKing???

Also ich würde auch ganz gerne so nen bissel die Strecke anschauen! Wie wäre es mit Samstag Morgen oder so??

@Hitzi
Ich wünsche dir vieeeeeellll spaß heut in Willingen  und such dir nen guten Platz zum Campen ... aus!! 

BlueGirl666 und ich fahren ja auch schon bald  nur noch ca. 19std.     



Gruß
Giant Fan


----------



## Deleted 4120 (12. Juni 2003)

Ich wünsche Euch allen eine gute Fahrt!!!!
Habe morgen noch ne praktische Prüfung und dann gehts Samstag ab nach Willingen!!!!!!

Jetzt hat jeder Interressierte ja Hitzi´s Handynummer per PM erhalten (Danke Hitzi  !!!), könnten wir ihn ja als mobile Telefonzentrale "missbrauchen"!!!!!!   

Bis Samstag um 17 Uhr und sonst um 19 Uhr vor der Eishalle und wenns Probleme gibt, Hitzi weiß bescheid   !!!!!!!

Willingen wir kommen    !!!!!!!!

Gruß


----------



## Akumlehn (12. Juni 2003)

Hi

also zur Strecke gibs eigentlich nciht viel zu sagen, außer dass die kleine Runde echt locker ist, aber anscheinend für viele immer noch zuviel (zuviele Stürze, Platten und was weiss ich nciht alles wenn man hinten startet)...
Die mittlere Runde ist da schon kerniger, besonders wenn es nass wird. Da gehts einmal in nem Steinbruch hoch, in der Schlammschlacht Willingen 2001 war das unfahrbar. zudem gibt es einige steile Stücken in der mittleren Runde und nen paar Wurzeltrails, welche aber im flachen sind, d.h. immer schön durchpowern und nix durchsurfen bergab 
Die letzten 30 km von km 100 bis 130 gehen dann wieder. geht zwar auch nochmal gut hoch, nochmal trails etc, aber lockerer als die mittlere Runde.
Reifen würde ich bei dem Wetter was angesagt ist nicht zu schwere aufziehen, aber sicher auch keinen Conti supersonic. es hat viele schöne Steine im Sauerland  Sollte es wider erwarten doch regnen könnte es ähnlich ausarten wie 2001  Abfahrten in Bächen wo sonst normale Wege sind, nichts sehen und einfach 5m hinterm Vordermann hinterher... Der wird schon was sehen 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Türklinke (12. Juni 2003)

Komm auch, bin ab heute da, vielleicht sieht man sich ja.

MFG


Türklinke


----------



## Hitzi (12. Juni 2003)

@ pumuckel

Ihr wollt imch also missbrauchen? Na dann mal los. LOS - Genau das ist das Stichwort 

Jetzt gehts´s loooooossssss       nach Willingen 

UND TSCHUESS !!!!!



Bis die Tage.......


Hitzi


----------



## LizardKing (12. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Giant Fan _
> *Morgen
> Hey wie schaut es denn jetzt mit der besichtigung der Strecke aus @LizardKing???
> 
> ...



Ja, Samstag Morgen gefällt mir gut. Aber ich hab keine Ahnung wie wir wo lang fahren sollten oder so. 
Wo, um wieviel Uhr treffen wir uns?? Schreib mir ne PM. 
Ich schecke morgen zum letzten mal gegen halb 8 nochmal alles durch, Forum, E-Mails, dann bin ich weg nach Willingen.

Gruß Tabea


----------



## Deleted 4120 (12. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von LizardKing _
> *
> Ich schecke morgen zum letzten mal gegen halb 8 nochmal alles durch, Forum, E-Mails, dann bin ich weg nach Willingen.
> 
> Gruß Tabea *




Ich will auch nach Willingen und nicht Morgen Mittag noch eine Prüfung absolvieren    schnief!!!!! Ich habe Angst!!!

Aber Morgen Abend ist alles vorbei, ach bzw der Marathon steht ja noch an!!!!!

@ Tabea
Dir natürlich auch ne Gute Fahrt, laß Dir Dein Bike nicht in der Bahn klauen!! Nehme auch regelmäßig mein Bike in der Bahn mit, bleib schön dabei sitzen  !! Hoffentlich hast Du nicht schon einen schlimmen Uphill von Willingen nach Usseln, kenne die Gegebenheiten dort ja nicht!!!!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LizardKing (12. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pumuckel _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



So jetzt muss ich doch mal fragen, was mußt du denn noch für ne Prüfung absolvieren? Thema?

Wer mein Bike in der bahn nur schief ankuckt, kriegt eine in die Fre***. Die sollen ja die Finger von meinem Baby bzw. besten Freund bzw. bester freundin und bzw. Partner lassen, sonst muss ich mich für meine ganze Familie aufeinmal rächen   

Ich werd einfach drauf los nach usseln fahren, schon mal die geographichen Verhältnisse schecken.


Na, noch jemand Lust Samstag Morgen die strecke zu erkunden?

Gruß Tabea


----------



## gambo (12. Juni 2003)

n´abend , könnte mir einer von den campern die schon freitag anreisen eventuell seine handynummer geben , damit ich da nicht ewig lang nach nem platz suchen muss. wäre echt nett.
mathias , der noch ne runde biken geht


----------



## BlueGirl666 (12. Juni 2003)

Nabend,
so ich werde mich jetzt schon mal verabschieden, Räder sind im Kofferaum und Taschen gepackt und auch verstaut. Morgen früh um 6:00 Uhr machen Giant Fan und ich uns auf den Weg ins schöne Willingen ;-)

Wir werden uns dort ja bestimmt sehen 

@gambo
Sonntag ist nichts mit ausschlafen, werde meinen Freund gleich früh morgens zum Marathon begleiten. Wenn ich dich aber aufs Bild bekomme kriegst das Foto auch ohne Kiste Bier        

@pumuckel
Ich wünsche dir für deine Prüfung morgen viel Glück und gutes gelingen  
Ich drücke dir auf der Fahrt nach Willingen die Daumen! Wann beginnt die Prüfung denn???

@all
Cya in Willingen auf dem Festival, auf ein sonniges, super Wochenende!

MfG
BlueGirl666


----------



## CreYgeN (13. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pumuckel _
> *Sorry Gambo, wir sehen immernoch nichts!!!!!
> 
> An alle die mal die Fotos aus Willingen sehen möchten:
> ...



Werde versuchen auch am Samstag da aufzukreutzen(nur zum gucken nicht zum biken). Willingen liegt ja fast vor meiner Haustür.
Deshalb sehe ich auch nicht ein soviel Kohle zu zahlen, wenn ich die "Hügel" direkt neben an habe.

Liebe Grüße aus dem Sauerland

PS: Wir könnten uns ja mal in Olpe Treffen. Da kost das biken keinen Cent


----------



## LizardKing (13. Juni 2003)

Salut Leute!

@ all die noch arbeiten müssen

tut mir leid, habt es ja bald geschafft

@ all die heute noch ne Prüfung schreiben

viel viel Glück und bei Frage B ist die Antwort nicht Willingen ;-)

@ all

ich mach mich jetzt auf den Weg, kann nicht länger warten.

see you in Willingen

Gruß Tabea


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. Juni 2003)

So, bringt sehr wahrscheinlich eh nichts mehr in diesem Thread etwas zu schreiben, ist eh keiner mehr da der ihn liest, sind ja alle auf dem Weg nach Willingen, nur ich nicht         !!!!!
Mache eine Ausbildung zum ergotherapeuten, habe gerade Praktikum und muß Heute eine sog. Sichtstunde abhalten unter Aufsicht eines Dozenten meiner Schule, ob ich auch therapeutisch genug mit den Patienten umgehe...  !!!!!!! Prüfung ist um 13 Uhr *großeAngst*!!!!

Und Morgen fahre ich endlich auch nach Willingen!!!!!!!!

Gruß bis denne!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. Juni 2003)

HABE DIE PRÜFUNG MIT EINER 2 BESTANDEN, GEHE HEUTE ABEND FEIERN UND MORGEN AB NACH WILLINGEN!!!!!!!


*Wochenende!!!!!!! *


----------



## Brainingman (13. Juni 2003)

@Pumuckel

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deiner 2!!!!! 

CU in Willingen!

Gruß


----------



## Katrin (14. Juni 2003)

Leute behaltet in Willingen euer Bike im Auge. Jede Menge Langfinger auf dem Festivalgelände. Einige Bikes sind heute nacht professionell aus den Autos geholt worden, ohne dass eine Kratzer am Auto entstand. Also Profis am Werk. 

Man sieht sich am Verpflegungsstand   Auf der mittleren Runde gibt es wohl hoffentlich wieder lecker Kuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## desigual (19. Juni 2003)

@katrin

Das in Willingen Profis am Werk sind ist bekannt mich schockt es aber immer wieder wie viele Leute ihre Edelräder unabgeschlossen in "Sichtweite" abstellen.
Ein einfaches billiges Schloss schützt zwar nicht gegen professionelles Aufbrechen aber gegen die schnelle Mitnahme.


Erschreckend fand ich als mir ein Cannondale-Mitarbeiter den Grund erklärte warum Ausweis und EC-Karte verlangt wird. Letztes Jahr hat die Polizei einige gefälschte Ausweise eingesammelt. Dies zeigt was für Kreise dort unterwegs sind. Dahte bisher das es eher Gelegenheitsdiebe sind.

Ich mit meinem 1200 Bike brauch in Willingen eh keine Angst zu haben da sind mehr als genung Materialfetischisten. Wenn das Bike abgeschlossen neben nem Rotwild steht klaut es eh keiner.


----------

